# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Ծեծկռտուք է բռնկվել հայ և հույն քահանաների միջև

## Zangezur

Երուսաղեմի Հիսուսի դամբարանի եկեղեցում Ծաղկազարդի կիրակիի կապակցությամբ անցկացվող ծիսակատարության ժամանակ ծեծկռտուք է տեղի ունեցել հույն ուղղափառ և հայ առաքելական եկեղեցիների հոգևոր ներկայացուցիչների միջև։

Ըստ նախնական տվյալների՝ ծեծկռտուքն սկսել է հայ քահանան, ով փորձել է հայկական եկեղեցու կողմից ծիսակատարությունն անցկացնելու ժամանակ դուրս հանել Հիսուսի դամբարանի եկեղեցում մնացած հույն քահանաներին։ Այս մասին հայտնում է Associated Press գործակալությունը։

Արդյունքում եկեղեցու ներսում իրարանցում է առաջացել. կռվի մեջ են ներքաշվել այստեղ գտնվող բոլոր հավատացյալները։ Հույն քահանային տապալել են հատակին, ծեծել, այնուհետև դուրս հանել եկեղեցուց։

Ծեծկռտուքին վերջ են դրել իսրայելական ոստիկանության ներկայացուցիչները։ Նրանք ձերբակալել են երկու հայ հավատացյալների։ Քիչ անց, սակայն, ոստիկանական բաժանմունքի մոտ հավաքվել են մի խումբ հավատացյալներ, ովքեր պահանջում էին ազատ արձակել ձերբակալվածներին։

Ծաղկազարդի կիրակին Երուսաղեմում տոնելու համար ամբողջ աշխարհից այստեղ էին եկել տասնայակ հազարավոր քրիստոնյաներ։

Նշենք, որ Երուսաղեմի Հիսուսի դամբարանի եկեղեցում կամ Բեթղեհեմի Սուրբ Ծննդյան եկեղեցում տարբեր եկեղեցական դպրոցների ներկայացուցիչների կողմից ծիսակատարություններ անցկացնելու ժամացուցակը որոշվում է փոխհամաձայնության կարգով։

Հայ և հույն եկեղեցիների ներկայացուցիչներն անընդհատ միմյանց մեղադրում են այս համաձայնությունը խախտելու մեջ։ Նախորդ տարի Բեթղեհեմում Սուրբ Ծննդյան ծիսակատարությունը նույնպես ավարտվել էր զանգվածային ծեծկռտուքով։


Tert.am

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Ամաչելու բան ա, բայց երևի կրոն բաժնի թեմա չի:

----------


## hippy w.s

:LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Բայց խնդալու "ծեծկռտուք քահանաների միջև"
պատկերացնում եմ իրար խփող քահանաներ
աստծո անունով չփչրփդրխկդխկթխտ

----------


## Monk

Կարծում եմ տեղի ունեցածի մասին ավելի հստակ պատկերացում կարելի է կազմել Երուսաղեմի Հայոց Պատրիարքության Սրբոց Հակոբյանց միաբաններից Տ. Էմմանուել վարդապետ Աթաջանյանի պարզաբանումից.
http://www.azg.am/AM/2008042221

----------


## Sunny Stream

Կարդացի ԱԶԳ-ում տեղադրված մեկնաբանությունը, որը, ճիշտն ասեմ, ավելի շատ արդարացում էր...
էն, որ մեր ու հրեա հոգևորականների մեջ Սբ. Հարությունում շարունակ ահավոր բախումներ են լինում, գիտեի, բայց երբ ես էդ կադրերը տեսա ԵվրոՆյուզով, ամոթից ու զայրույթից հացս կուլ չէր գնում  :Sad:  ինչ ուզում է՝ լինի, հատկապես եթե Տ. Էմմանուել վարդապետ Աթաջանյանի պարզաբանումը համապատասխանում է իրականությանը, իրենք պետք է նախապես մտածեին սրա մասին ու նախապես ապահովեին լրատվամիջոցների ճիշտ մեկնաբանությունը… թե չէ, իահրկե, դուրս եկավ, որ գազան հայերի վայրենի հոգևորականները խեղճ հույնին (իդեպ, ասվեց հույն մեկ հոգևորական) դուրս են վռնդել (կադրում դպիրները ձեռքով-ոտքով հարվածում էին), ինչի արդյունքում երկու (հաղորդվեց երկու և ոչ թե մեկ) հայ ձերբակալվել է, տոնին մասնակցելու եկած մարդիկ էլ գնացել են ոստիկանության բաժանմունքի մոտ ցույց անելու...

...զզվելի է...

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Ամաչելու բան ա, բայց երևի կրոն բաժնի թեմա չի:


Նախ ասեմ որ բոլորովին ամաչելու բան չի, քանի որ հայերը ընդամենը պատշպանում են իրենց օրինական իրավունքները: Հարցին կարելի է նայել այլ տեսանկյունից, ինչու են վերջին տասնամյակում ուժեղացել նմանատիպ ոտնաձգությունները Հայկական Ս. Տեղաց վրա, սկզբում ասորիների հետո էլ հույների կողմից: Ասեմ որ Սուրբ Տեղերում նմանատիպ բախումներ եղել են միշտ, սակայն կան գործոններ որոնք  ավելի են ուժեղացնում հարձակումները Հայ Եկեղեցու սեփականություն հանդիսացող տեղերի ու Հայ Եկեղեցու իրավունքների վրա: Դրանցից ամենառաջինը Երուսաղեմի Հայկական Պատրիարքության թուլությունն է ու սխալ քաղաքականությունը: Երջանկահիշատակ  Եղիշե Պատրիարքի գահակալության տարիներին Երուսաղեմի Հայկական Պատրիարքարանը գտնվել է իր բարձրության վրա, Երուսաղեմում բոլորն են հիշում որ Եղիշե Պատրիարքի օրոք, նման ոտնաձգությունները ստացել են արժանի հակահարված, թե իրավական հարթության մեջ թե ուժային տարբերակով, բերեմ միայն մեկ օրինակ՝ երուսաղեմում նույնիսկ հրեաներ ու արաբների մեջ շատ լավ են հիշում այն միջադեպը, երբ իսրայելյան բանակի զինվորները որոշել են մտնել Սբ. հակոբեանց միաբանության տարածքը հետազուզվող անձի իբր փնտրելու պատրվակով, դա Ստատուս քվո-ի կոպիտ խախտում էր, որը դեռեվս օսմանյան տիրապետության ժամանակներից էր եկել, զինվորակաները իրավունք չունեին մտնելու հայկական միաբանության տարածքը առանց Պատրարքի թույլատվության, ինչեվե Հրեանները փորձել են վերացնել այս չգրված օրենքը ու ներխուժել ներս, այսպես կոչված "օպերացիան" գլխավորել է լեգենդար Մոշե Դայանը: Ականատեսները պատմում են որ հենց եկեղեցու մուտքի մոտ մի քանի հարյուր ավտոմատավոր զինվորների ներկայությանբ Եղիշե Պատրարքը կանգնելով մուտքին հայտարարել է որ զինվորները ներս կմտնեն միայն իր դիակի վրայով, որից հետո ապտակել է Մոշե Դայանին ասելով թե նա կարողացավ գրավել Պաղեստինը տաս հազար զինվորներով, սակայն իր դիմաց հիմա արաբներ չեն, այլ հայեր եվ հայոց վանք բռնի մտնելու համար պիտի այստեղ բերել ամբողջ իսրաելական բանակը: Ինչեվե հրեաներին չի հաջողվել ներս մտնել, գոնե Եղիշե Պատրիարքի օրոք, նրա մահից հետո 1990թ, Հայկական վանք են ներխուժում նույնիսկ հրեա ոստիկանները ընդսմին զենքերով, որը չտեսնված երեվույթ էր նույնիսկ օսմանյան տիրապետության ժամանակ, այս ամենը տեղի է ունենում այն պատճառով քանի որ այսօրվա Հայ Միաբանությունը ապրում է իր դժվարին ժամանակաշրջաններից մեկը, իհարկե որ առանց ներկայիս պատրիարքի ու լուսարարապետի մեղավորության: Միայն նշեմ որ ներկայիս Թորգոմ պատրարքի օրոք, կատարվեց ամենախայտառակ առք ու վաճառքի գործարքը, երբ Հուսիկ եպիսկոպոսը վաճառեց կամ 99 տարով վարձակալության տվեց Յաֆֆոյում գտնվող Հայկական եկեղեցու տարածքի մոտ 80 տոկոսը, վաճառեց Երուսաղեմի Շլոմցիոն Համալքա կենտրոնական փողոցում գտնվող հայկական մի քանի շենքեր, եվ վերցնելով ամբողջ գումարը մի ամուսնացած կնոջ հետ ճողոպրեց ԱՄՆ: Իհարկե դրանից հետո նա պարբերաբար մամուլում հայտնում էր որ դա արվել է ոչ առանց Պատրիարքի իմացության, իսկ Թորգոմ Պատրարքը հերքում էր իր մասնակցությունը այդ խայտառակ գործարքին, պատճառաբանելով որ ինքը չի իմացել թե ինչ թղթեր է ստորագրում, սա իհարկե Երուսաղեմի հայ իրականությանը քիչ թե շատ ծանոթ մարդկանց մոտ միայն ծիծաղ է առաջացնում: Ասեմ որ սոյն վաճառքի գումարը հասնում է մինչեվ 6 միլիոն դոլլար: Թորգոմ Պատրիարքի գահակալության տարներին 1990թ-ին մինչ այսօր երուսաղեմի հզոր պատրիարքարանը հասել է կրում է պարտություն պարտության ետեվից, նա վտարեց կամ անտեսեց բոլոր իսկական, խելացի ու նվիրյալ հոգեվորականներին, մի ժամանակվա զինվորյալ միաբանությունը, որը փայլում էր իր փառքի մեջ, այսօր դառել է լիբանանահայ մի քանի պատեհապաշտ երիտասարդ վարդապետների բոստանը, հոգեվորականներ որոնք այնքան կապ ունեն Հայ Եկեղեցու հետ ինչքան մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը բուդդայականության հետ, այսինքն լավագույն դեպքում միայն ինֆորմացիայի մակարդակով: Նրա օրոք Հայ Եկեղեցին վերջնականապես կորցրեց, նրանից ուղղակի խլվեցին Համբարձման լեռան վրա գտնվող հայակական տարածքները արաբների կողմից: Երուսաղեմի Պատրիարքության այսօրվա խայտառակ վիճակի մասին են խոսում նույնիսկ Էջմիածնի բարձրաստիճան հոգեվորականները անձնական զրույցների ժամանակ: Նույնիսկ նոր պատրարք ընտրվելու դեպքում հեռանկարները այնքան էլ լուսավոր չեն , քանի որ հաջորդ պատրարքը՝ որը ամենայն հավանականությամբ այսօրվա Լուսարարապետ Նուրհան Եպիսկոպոսն է լինելու, մի  երդվյալ հայաստանյատյաց է, որը հրապարակավ երդվել է այլեվս Հայաստան ոտք չկոխել, հայտարարելով որ իրեն եպիսկոպոս ձեռնադրելու համար ամենաբարձր մակարդակով իրեն թալանել են Հայաստանում: Հայսատանցիներին հիշում են միայն այս օրերին երբ վստահաբար գիտեն որ հայաստանցի երիտասարդները անձնուրացաբար են պաշտպանում Հայ Եկեղեցու տարածքները, սակայն դրանից անմիջապես հետո մոռանում են նրանց, եթե նույնիսկ նրանք վիրավորվել են: Հիշարժան ու խայտարակ դեպք է գրանցվել 1998-ին երբ Զատիկի օրը դանակահարել էին մի հայաստանցի երիտասարդի: Երբ Թորգոմ Պատրիարքը իմացել էր որ երիտասարդին տեղափոխել են հրեական հիվանդանոց, զայրացել է ասելով որ արաբական հիվանդանոց պիտի տանեիք այնտեղ ավելի էժան է: Ինչեվե երեկվա դեպքերը Պատրիարքարանի ողբալի վիճակի հետեվանքն է, այն ինչ կատարվելու է գալիք կիրակի, Լույսի օրը ավելի սարսափելի է լինելու, միայն հուսանք ու աղոթենք որ ամեն ինչ հանգիստ կանցնի, իսկ Երուսաղեմի Հայոց Պատրիարքարանը կվերագտնի իր անցյալի հզորությունն ի փառս Աստուծո եվ ի շենություն Հայ Եկեղեցվո:

----------


## Zangezur

Երուսաղեմում բախում է տեղի ունեցել հայ եւ հույն հոգեւորականների միջեւ 

Երեկ Երուսաղեմի Քրիստոսի Հարության տաճարում ծեծկռտուք է տեղի ունեցել հայ եւ հույն հոգեւորականների միջեւ: Կան տուժածներ ու ձերբակալվածներ: 

Ծեծկռտուքը սկսվել է, երբ հայ հոգեւորականները նշում էին Գյուտ խաչի տոնը: Այս տոնը Հայ Առաքելական Սուրբ Եկեղեցին նշում է 4-րդ դարից վեր, երբ հայտնաբերվեց Քրիստոսի սրբազան խաչափայտը: 

Հույների պնդմամբ, հայերը թույլ չեն տվել, որ հույն հոգեւորականներից մեկը մտնի տաճար: Հայերը պնդում են հակառակը. որ հույներն են փակել իրենց ճանապարհը: 

Երուսաղեմի ոստիկանության խոսնակ Միքի Ռոզենֆելդը ՙԱսոշիեյթեդ փրես՚-ին ասել է, որ իրենք ստիպված էին միջամտել: Ձերբակալվել են մեկական հոգեւորական ամեն կողմից: 

Քրիստոսի Հարության տաճարի տարածքը բաժանված է քրիստոնեական վեց եկեղեցիների միջեւ, եւ բախումներն այստեղ հազվադեպ չեն:

azatutyun.am

Video` 1.http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=ypPxGL...eature=related
2.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AX470zoKWIo

----------


## Amaru

իսկ ինձ դուր ա գալիս  :Smile: 
քրիստոնյաներ  :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

Քիչ առաջ Վարդան Պետրոսյանն էր Կենտրոնի (Պետրոսի) եթերով խոսում։ Հենց էս թեմայով էր խոսակցությունը։ Շատ խելոք բաներ ասեց...

Եւ իրոք սա ամաչելու բան ա։ Էն սարկավագը, որ կողքից հասավ խփեց էն հույն քահանային, տեսա՞ք։ :Shok:  Բա հային սազում ա՞ հետեւից խփելը։ Հետո էլ էդ ի՞նչ քրիստոնյա են, որ կռիվ են անում։ Ո՜ւֆֆֆ... Մենակ մեծ-մեծ փռթեն, Երուսաղեմ, Հայ հաոգեւորական....ո՞ւր ա ընտեղ հոգեւորական, լավ բաքսյոր դուրս կգա... Պայքար պայքար մինչեւ վերջ...  :Jagi:

----------


## Gayl

> Կարծում եմ տեղի ունեցածի մասին ավելի հստակ պատկերացում կարելի է կազմել Երուսաղեմի Հայոց Պատրիարքության Սրբոց Հակոբյանց միաբաններից Տ. Էմմանուել վարդապետ Աթաջանյանի պարզաբանումից.
> http://www.azg.am/AM/2008042221


Երբ մի այտիդ ապտակում են մյուսն էլ դեմ տուր:
Հետաքրքիր է,իսկ ինչու հենց իրենք հոգևորականները չեն հետևում Քրիստոսին,տարին երկու անգամ իրար են չախում,արդարանալ պետք չի,արդարացում չկա,հիմա երևի հրեաները իրենց թերթերում ու հեռուստալիքներում մեզ խայտառակ են անում:

----------


## ihusik

Նաեցի տեսահոլովակն ու զայրացած եմ... կարաին ավելի մոշնի ու տոշնի կպցնեին... բայց էն հայ քահանան մի հատ ցենտր ձախով նստցրեց, էտ դզեց. էրէվում էր գործից հասկանում էր... 

Վերևում փորձեցի տեղի ունեցած իրականությանը համապատասխան տեսքով գրել...
Ամաչում եմ... չնայած...

Ընդհանուր առմամբ այս մասին կարող եմ ասել, որ ինձ համար ամեն քահանա կամ եկեղեցու սպասավոր չէ որ հոգևոր մարդ է և ամեն մարդ, որ չի այցելում եկեղեցի դա չի նշանակում, որ նա հոգևոր մարդ չի կարող լինեն, այսինքն 
*կարող են լինեն եկեղեցում աշխատող ոչ հոգևոր մարդիկ ու եկեղեցի նույնիսկ չայցելող հոգևոր մարդիկ։*

----------


## Ուլուանա

Երեկ իմացա վերոնշյալ ծեծկռտուքի մասին, իսկ քիչ առաջ պատահաբար տեսա թեմայի բացման ամսաթիվը. 22.04.2008...  :Shok:  Փաստորեն, այդ եկեղեցում արդեն ծեծկռտուքային ավանդույթ է ձևավորվել, հա՞։ Մի քանի ամիսը մեկ ծեծկռտուք է տեղի ունենում։ Խայտառակություն։  :Bad:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> իսկ ինձ դուր ա գալիս 
> քրիստոնյաներ


+1, կրոնն ինձ երբեմն ավելի շատ է ծիծաղեցնում, քան լավ հումորը:

----------


## Tigran1989

Բայց ինչ ուզում եք ասեք հայերը լավ էին կռվում,նամանավանդ են ում բռնեցին ոստիկանները: :LOL:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Բայց ինչ ուզում եք ասեք հայերը լավ էին կռվում,նամանավանդ են ում բռնեցին ոստիկանները:


Հա պարզ երևում էր որ ինքը, չարբախից կամ Բանգլադեշից գործուղված գաղտնի սարկավագ էր, որի նպատակն էր ամեն գնով պաշտպանել երուսաղեմի հայկական սրբությունները  :Sad: 

Վայել չէ մեզ, ցավ եմ ապրում միայն այսքնը …

----------


## Second Chance

Սարսափելի վատ է և սարսափելի վատ օրինակ է...
Մարդիկ երբեմն փորձում են «պաշտպանել» սրբությունները, սակայն սխալ պաշտպանության դեպքում իրենք են կորցնում հենց իրենց սրբությունը ...
ցավալի է...

----------


## ministr

Հետո էլ զարմանում են, թե աղանդներն ինչի են շատանում... նման մարդիկ ոնց կարող են միջնորդ լինեն Աստծու և ժողովրդի միջև?

----------


## Lion

Ժողովուրդ, խայտառակությեւն է :Sad: ... Ու հավասարապես համ մեր համար, համ հույների համ էլ բոլոր քրիստոնյաների... Այ քեզ նեղմիտ տերտերիկներ?? Ես չեմ հասկանում, կարողա գիտեն միջնադարն է? Չեն կարող նստեն ու հանգիստ պարզեն ոնց անեն...

Անպայման պիտի խայտառակ անեն աշխարհով մեկ :Sad: 

Ի դեպ - եթե հիմա է այդպես, պատկերացնում եք միջնադարում գործն ուր է հասել... :Sad:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Լիոն ջան դու միջնադար ես ասում...
Բա չտեսաք ասում են մի անգամ հույները սրբում եին հայերի տարածքը,հայերը կռիվ սարքեցին,ասա ինչ եք կռվում սրբում են սրբեն,ավելի լավ...
Բայց ետ ամեն ինչում ամենամեծ մեղավորությունը եվրեյներիննա,իրենք են ամեն ինչում հրահրում,իսկ մեր մեղավորությունը էնա որ չենք հասկանում դա...

----------


## Elmo

Շանթով նայեցի… Լավ էլ կռվում էին: Են որ մարմնավաճառները տարածքի կռիվ են անում «սա իմ տարածքն է, իմ կլիենտներին մի տար, իմ խանութի դռան մոտ չկանգնես» այ մոտավորապես տենց պատճառով էին կռվում: Ինչ որ հույները իրանց մարդուն էին կանգնացրել գերեզմանի մոտ բան…: Բայց զարմանալին այն որ որ *100-ից ավել հոգևորականներից ոչ մեկը ստացած ապտակից հետո մյուս երեսը չէր պարզում,* բայց գնաս մոտները կքարոզեն, որ պետք ա պարզել: Եդ հոգևորական կոչեցյալները սութի գողագանների պես կեղծ կատեգորիա են, դուք ձեր մեջ ունեցեք մեր Աստծուն:

----------


## Ambrosine

ինչի եք ընկել ամոթի հետևից? ոնց-որ թե չգիտեիք մեր հոգևորականներին

ստեղ հարցը էն ա, որ մեր իրավունքները ոտնահարվում են, ու մեկը ճիշտ նշեց, որ էս ամեն ինչը հրահրում են հրեաները, որովհետև ում դուր կգա, որ դե ֆակտո իրանց երկրի տարածքում հայերը հոգևոր արժեքների վրա իշխանություն ունենան? Հլը մի բան էլ վատ են ծեծել հույներին: Վերջը պիտի ամեն մեկը իր իրավունքների սահմաններում գործի, իսկ հույները ոտնահարում են մեր եկեղեցու իրավունքները. ու փոխանակ ստեղ գրենք, թե ամոթ, բլաաաա, պետք ա քննադատենք հույներին, որ իրանց տենց են պահում :Wink:

----------


## Rammstein

> Շանթով նայեցի… Լավ էլ կռվում էին:


Ես նույնիսկ երեկ չէ առաջի օրը EuroNew-ի No Comment-ով տեսա։



> Բայց զարմանալին այն որ որ *100-ից ավել հոգևորականներից ոչ մեկը ստացած ապտակից հետո մյուս երեսը չէր պարզում,* բայց գնաս մոտները կքարոզեն, որ պետք ա պարզել:


Դե ես կարծում եմ իրենք ռեալ հոգեւորական չեն։ Ասեմ ավելին, եթե մի հոգեւորական իրոք ասի, որ եթե խփում են, ապա պետք է մյուս երեսը պարզել, ապա ես կասեմ, որ նա մեղմ ասած ճիշտ չի հասկացել Սուրբ Գիրքը։ Աստվածաշնչի մեջ ամեն ինչ ունի իր խոսրհուրդը եւ այնտեղ գրվածները պետք չէ բառացի հասկանալ։ Եթե ինչ-որ մեկին թվում է, որ քրիստոնյան պետք է լինի թույլ, վերը նշված պատճառով, ապա նա սխալվում է։ :Wink:

----------


## Lion

Սա համաքրիստոնեական խայտառակություն է: Ու ով է ճիշտ, ով սխալ... ուղղակի կարևոր չէ :Sad:

----------


## Ribelle

լավ բայց հրեաները ինչ կապ ունեն?? :Shok:  ինչի են իրենք հրահրում? ու ոնց? :Shok:  լավ էլի ժողովուրդ, վերջացրեք :Angry2:

----------


## Ambrosine

> լավ բայց հրեաները ինչ կապ ունեն?? ինչի են իրենք հրահրում? ու ոնց? լավ էլի ժողովուրդ, վերջացրեք


մինչև 56 թիվն էլ համարվում էին հակագաղութային պայքար մղողներ............ խեղճ ժողովուրդ :Wink:

----------


## Ribelle

> մինչև 56 թիվն էլ համարվում էին հակագաղութային պայքար մղողներ............ խեղճ ժողովուրդ


 :Shok:  իրոք որ անտիսեմիտիզմը ծաղկում է

ով ինչ հրեան է մեղավոր :Angry2:

----------


## Ambrosine

> իրոք որ անտիսեմիտիզմը ծաղկում է
> 
> ով ինչ հրեան է մեղավոր


հա բայց ջղայնանալդ որս էր? :Think:  շատ ես սիրում էդ ազգը, սիրի, քեզ ով ա բան ասում? ես չեմ սիրում եմ, հարգում եմ, որ կարում են էդքանը անեն: Ես մենակ հայ ազգն եմ սիրում

----------


## Տատ

> Սա համաքրիստոնեական խայտառակություն է: Ու ով է ճիշտ, ով սխալ... ուղղակի կարևոր չէ


Բոլորովին էլ ՝ոչ:
Լավ են անում, ուրիշ միջոց չկա, այդպես են պաշտպանում իրենց տարածքն ու իրավունքը:
մի մեջբերում անեմ ուրիշ :Tongue:  ֆորումից, այնքան համաձայն եմ, որ ամբողջը կբերեմ:



> О госпидя!
> 
> Господа, при чем тут Бог! Тут, банально, дела человеческие. Есть "обэкт". И идет борьба за этот "обэкт", за точку на базаре. Точка не совсем частная, а имеет таки боком отношение и к стране тоже, как это ни странно.
> 
> А про то, что "ой, драка, они такие не комильфо" или там про тех, кто идет в семинарию. Так вот что я вам скажу, ребят. Если бы армяне не были бы такими комильфо, у нас побольше бы было "обектов".
> 
> Вон, турки Ахтамар "отреставрировали" И такие, бл...ь, комильфо, уписаться. И наши тоже... представители, что поехали. И не ударили даже ни разу. Наоборот ,пошли в соответствии заветам "подставь щеку"
> 
> Нравится результат?
> ...


Մի փոքր դետալ՝ գրողն ինքը կիսով հրեա է, երբեք չի թողնում մատով կպնել: Բայց՝




> и еще я бы отдельно хотела пару слов о "незаинтересованности" в этом вопросе израильской стороны. Моя информация говорит несколько о другом. Увы. Там, на самом деле те еще интриги...
> 
> И у меня есть инфа о том, что изрядную долю в разжигание между конфессиями вкладывают местные власти - те самые власти, что постепенно вытесняют представительства церквей.
> 
> И что? Каковы твои конкретные предложения? Оставить это место грекам? Какие нужны ААЦ конкретные шаги сделать?
> 
> В любой драке можно сказать тому, кого бьют или провоцируют на драку: тебя бьют, потому что ты недипломатичен. Точно также можно обвинить и карабахцев в недипломатичности. Только результат не меняется: если ты во время драки оставляешь позиции, ты их оставляешь на ооооооочень долгое время, а иногда - теряешь.
> 
> А про то, что христианские конфессии разными методами выталкиваются во всю из Ближнего Востока - это не секрет. И это происходит что в Израиле, что в Палестине в общем. С полного содействия местных властей.





> А осознание своей правоты как-то не всегда утешает в свете последних событий в 15-ом году. Таки хочется, чтобы армяне резали турков, а не наоборот. *И пусть бы они были бы все неправвы, но у меня таки был бы дачный домик в Карсе и живые многочисленные родственнички.* ))) Вот и тут также.
> 
> Пусть армяне выгонят к ядреной фене всех. А потом мы скажем, что это было нехорошо, мы просим прощения, как та же католическая извинялась, но мы можем по талончика их допускать. А не наоборот. Гык.

----------


## Ambrosine

*Տատ*, շնորհակալություն մեջբերման համար. գրեթե ամբողջովին իմ տեսակետն է արտահայտում :Smile:

----------


## Արիացի

Բա երեկ շանթով Արտյոմ Երկանյանը մի բան ասեց խնդալուց մեռել էի: Ասում ա սուրբ ծննդին պատրաստվելիս, հույները իրենց տարածքը մաքրելու ժամանակ հայերի տարածքի որոշ մասն էլ են մաքրել, հայերն էլ կռիվ են սարքել, պատճառաբանելով, որ նրանք մաքրում են հայկական տարածքը:
Դե այ հայեր ջան, մաքրում են մաքրեն: Եթե ուզում են ձեզ ծառայել խի չեք թողնում: Թող հլա մի երկուսին էլ բերեն մեր ստեղի եկեղեցիներն էլ մաքրեն ինչ վատա?  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

Չէ, տարածքի հարցը իրոք լուրջա... Ծիծաղել պետք չի :Smile:

----------


## Վարպետ

Որևէ մեկը Յութուբով լինկ կտա ծեծկռտուքի?

----------


## Քամի

> Որևէ մեկը Յութուբով լինկ կտա ծեծկռտուքի?


http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=ypPxGL...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AX470zoKWIo

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Բա երեկ շանթով Արտյոմ Երկանյանը մի բան ասեց խնդալուց մեռել էի: Ասում ա սուրբ ծննդին պատրաստվելիս, հույները իրենց տարածքը մաքրելու ժամանակ հայերի տարածքի որոշ մասն էլ են մաքրել, հայերն էլ կռիվ են սարքել, պատճառաբանելով, որ նրանք մաքրում են հայկական տարածքը:
> Դե այ հայեր ջան, մաքրում են մաքրեն: Եթե ուզում են ձեզ ծառայել խի չեք թողնում: Թող հլա մի երկուսին էլ բերեն մեր ստեղի եկեղեցիներն էլ մաքրեն ինչ վատա?


Ախր դա իրոք լուրջ ա ու էդքան էլ խնդալու չի է, Երուսաղեմում գործում է նախադեպի սկզբունքը, այսօր մաքրում են, ուրեմն վաղն էլ իրավունք ունեն մաքրելու իսկ եթե մաքրում են ուրեմն իրենցն է  :Smile:  դե արի ու հակառակը ապացուցի

----------


## Արիացի

> Ախր դա իրոք լուրջ ա ու էդքան էլ խնդալու չի է, Երուսաղեմում գործում է նախադեպի սկզբունքը, այսօր մաքրում են, ուրեմն վաղն էլ իրավունք ունեն մաքրելու իսկ եթե մաքրում են ուրեմն իրենցն է  դե արի ու հակառակը ապացուցի


Իմ ասածը կատակ էր: Քեզ հետ համաձայն եմ: Ու երեկ էլ մեր եպիսկոպոսը ասաց, որ մեր քահանաներին բառի բուն իմաստով կարելի ա անվանել մարտիկներ, քանի որ նրանք պաշտպանում են հայկական հողերը:
Իմ կարծիքով ես ամեն ինչի մեջ հրեաների մատը խառն ա:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Իմ ասածը կատակ էր: Քեզ հետ համաձայն եմ: Ու երեկ էլ մեր եպիսկոպոսը ասաց, որ մեր քահանաներին բառի բուն իմաստով կարելի ա անվանել մարտիկներ, քանի որ նրանք պաշտպանում են հայկական հողերը:
> Իմ կարծիքով ես ամեն ինչի մեջ հրեաների մատը խառն ա:


Էտ քահանան էլ ոչ ուղիղ ձևով դա էր ակնարկում  :Smile:

----------


## Արիացի

Հա, էդ հրեաները բացահայտորեն հայերի դեմ են գործում: Դրա ապացույցները շատ են:
Առաջինը այն, որ Ադրբեջանին զենք են ծախում: Երկրորդը, այն, որ ամերիկայի հրեական լոբբին բացահայտորեն հայոց ցեղասպանության դեմ ա հանդես գալիս ու պաշտպանում ա թուրքերի ու ադրբեջանցիների շահերը: Էդ պատճառով շատ հնարավորա, որ հենց նրանք էլ հրահրում են այս ամենը: Եվ ուրեմն մենք պետք է ավելի մեծ աջակցություն ցույց տանք Երուսաղեմի հայերին: Պետք ա պետական մակարդակով քննադատվի նման ցանկացած պրովոկացիա:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հա, էդ հրեաները բացահայտորեն հայերի դեմ են գործում: Դրա ապացույցները շատ են:
> Առաջինը այն, որ Ադրբեջանին զենք են ծախում: Երկրորդը, այն, որ ամերիկայի հրեական լոբբին բացահայտորեն հայոց ցեղասպանության դեմ ա հանդես գալիս ու պաշտպանում ա թուրքերի ու ադրբեջանցիների շահերը: Էդ պատճառով շատ հնարավորա, որ հենց նրանք էլ հրահրում են այս ամենը: Եվ ուրեմն մենք պետք է ավելի մեծ աջակցություն ցույց տանք Երուսաղեմի հայերին: Պետք ա պետական մակարդակով քննադատվի նման ցանկացած պրովոկացիա:


Արիցացի ջան, ինչ պետական մակարդակի մասին ես խոսում? մեր երեխեքին Ռուսաստանում բնաջնջում են, սրանք ռուսներին ծափ են տալիս :Bad:

----------


## Chuk

Սարսափելի ա... Քստմնելի ա... Ահավոր ա... Զզվելի ա... Կատաղեցնող ա... Խայտառակություն ա, որ հույն և հայ եկեղացականները իրար հետ կռիվ են արել, իսկ այստեղ «ֆաշիստական» մոտեցում է ցուցաբերվում, էլի ազգամիջյան ատելության դրսևորումներ, էլի հրեաներին անարգանքի սյունին գամելու քստմնելի, զզվելի, տգեղ փորձեր... սիրտս խառնում ա  :Bad:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Սարսափելի ա... Քստմնելի ա... Ահավոր ա... Զզվելի ա... Կատաղեցնող ա... Խայտառակություն ա, որ հույն և հայ եկեղացականները իրար հետ կռիվ են արել, իսկ այստեղ «ֆաշիստական» մոտեցում է ցուցաբերվում, էլի ազգամիջյան ատելության դրսևորումներ, էլի հրեաներին անարգանքի սյունին գամելու քստմնելի, զզվելի, տգեղ փորձեր... սիրտս խառնում ա


ոչ մեկս նպատակ չունի ազգամիջյան ատելություն դրսևորել

հերիք ա հայ ազգը լինի հանդուրժող. պետք է ցույց տալ, որ մենք էլ գիտենք տեր կանգնել մեր իրավունքներին, պաշտպանել մեր պատիվը. իսկ մեր դիմաց ով ուզում է կանգնած լինի

----------


## Chuk

> ոչ մեկս նպատակ չունի ազգամիջյան ատելություն դրսևորել
> 
> հերիք ա հայ ազգը լինի հանդուրժող. պետք է ցույց տալ, որ մենք էլ գիտենք տեր կանգնել մեր իրավունքներին, պաշտպանել մեր պատիվը. իսկ մեր դիմաց ով ուզում է կանգնած լինի


Ժամանակն ա սովորել սեփական սխալն ու թերությունները տեսնելը, այլ ոչ թե ամեն ինչի համար մեղավոր փնտրելը: Իսկ երբ որ այդ մեղավորն ընտրելուց շարժվում ես ինչ-որ ազգի նկատմամբ ունեցած ատելությունից, ապա դու հայտ ես ներկայացնում քեզ դնել ծիծաղելի ու զզվելի դիրքում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ժամանակն ա սովորել սեփական սխալն ու թերությունները տեսնելը, այլ ոչ թե ամեն ինչի համար մեղավոր փնտրելը: Իսկ երբ որ այդ մեղավորն ընտրելուց շարժվում ես ինչ-որ ազգի նկատմամբ ունեցած ատելությունից, ապա դու հայտ ես ներկայացնում քեզ դնել ծիծաղելի ու զզվելի դիրքում:


բայց քո կարծիքով ստեղ սաղս հույներին ատում ենք? :Think:

----------


## Chuk

> բայց քո կարծիքով ստեղ սաղս հույներին ատում ենք?


Իսկ ես հույների մասին ի՞նչ որ բան եմ գրել  :Think:

----------


## Ribelle

> հա բայց ջղայնանալդ որս էր? շատ ես սիրում էդ ազգը, սիրի, քեզ ով ա բան ասում? ես չեմ սիրում եմ, հարգում եմ, որ կարում են էդքանը անեն: Ես մենակ հայ ազգն եմ սիրում


Ես էլ հայ ազգը սիրում ու հպարտ եմ, որ հայ եմ, բայց ձեր մեղադրանքները համարում եմ անհիմն: Եթե չգիտես ասեմ, որ հայ ամենաանհաշտ համայնքը հենց Իսրայելում է: Ու մերոնք ոչ միայն իրար են ուտում, այլ նաև այլազգիների հետ են վիճաբանության մեջ մտնում: Չեմ տեսել ծեծկռտուքը, բայց որ հրեաները կապ չունեն, պարզից էլ պարզ է: Ինչ եք էտ մարդկանց դրել խիտրոժոպի կներեք արտահայտությանս համար հրեշների տեղ: Ամոթ է էլի, նույն ձև եք ձեզ պահում, ոնց որ ռուսներն են մեզ վերաբերվում, ով ինչ լիցո կավկազսկօյ նացիօնալնօստին ա մեղավոր:  :Angry2: 
Մի քիչ բարի եղեք, ու մի նախանձեք հրեաներին, համենայն դեպս իրանք գիտեն ինչ է միասնականությունը ու իրար օգնելը, իսկ մենք շատ բան ունենք իրենցից սովորելու: Ու իրենց սովորեցնելու:  :Smile:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> բայց քո կարծիքով ստեղ սաղս հույներին ատում ենք?


Համ էլ ինչի պետքա ատենք??
Նրանք մեր փոքր եղբայրներն են...  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես էլ հայ ազգը սիրում ու հպարտ եմ, որ հայ եմ, բայց ձեր մեղադրանքները համարում եմ անհիմն: Եթե չգիտես ասեմ, որ հայ ամենաանհաշտ համայնքը հենց Իսրայելում է: Ու մերոնք ոչ միայն իրար են ուտում, այլ նաև այլազգիների հետ են վիճաբանության մեջ մտնում: Չեմ տեսել ծեծկռտուքը, բայց որ հրեաները կապ չունեն, պարզից էլ պարզ է: Ինչ եք էտ մարդկանց դրել խիտրոժոպի կներեք արտահայտությանս համար հրեշների տեղ: Ամոթ է էլի, նույն ձև եք ձեզ պահում, ոնց որ ռուսներն են մեզ վերաբերվում, ով ինչ լիցո կավկազսկօյ նացիօնալնօստին ա մեղավոր: 
> Մի քիչ բարի եղեք, ու մի նախանձեք հրեաներին, համենայն դեպս իրանք գիտեն ինչ է միասնականությունը ու իրար օգնելը, իսկ մենք շատ բան ունենք իրենցից սովորելու: Ու իրենց սովորեցնելու:


սատանան էլ շշուկ է տարածում, թե գոյություն չունի :Wink: 
հրեաներին հենց իրենց կազմակերպվածության համար էլ հարգում եմ. հարգում եմ նաև նրա համար, որ կարում են ամեն հարցից դուրս գան ինչպես հրեշտակներ՝ նույնիսկ փետուրներով :Smile: 

բայց ինչով ա քո համար պարզ, որ տեղական իշխանությունները որևէ կապ չունեն այս ամենի հետ? :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Ժամանակն ա սովորել սեփական սխալն ու թերությունները տեսնելը, այլ ոչ թե ամեն ինչի համար մեղավոր փնտրելը: Իսկ երբ որ այդ մեղավորն ընտրելուց շարժվում ես *ինչ-որ ազգի նկատմամբ ունեցած ատելությունից*, ապա դու հայտ ես ներկայացնում քեզ դնել ծիծաղելի ու զզվելի դիրքում:





> Իսկ ես հույների մասին ի՞նչ որ բան եմ գրել


գո գրածից հասկացա, թե ակնարկում ես, որ ատում ենք ինչ-որ ազգի /տվյալ դեպքում հույներին/ ու հենց էդ պատճառով իրենց ենք մեղադրում, բայց իրականում մենք ենք մեղավոր

----------


## Արիացի

Շատ զվարճալի, ծիծաղելի ու մի քիչ էլ ցավալի է, երբ մի թեմայում օրեկան ընդամենը 5 գրառում է կատարվում, բայց երբ հանկարծ հրեաների քեֆին մեկը կպնում ա միանգամից հրեաների պաշտպանների գրառումների քանակը երկրաչափական պրոգրեսիայով սկսում է աճել :Smile: 
Ժողովուրդ ջան մի խառնվեք իրար, ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա ու իրանք պաշտպանության կարիք չունեն առանց այն էլ իրենց պաշտպանները շատ են, նենց որ Չուկ ջան դու ավելի լուրջ գործեր ունես, ժամանակդ ավելորդ մի ծախսի: Իսկ եթե ինչ-որ մեկը կասկածում է, որ հրեաները ադրբեջանցիներին զենք են ծախում, իսկ ամերիկայում էլ թուրքերի շահերն են պաշտպանում, ապա ես կասեմ, որ դուք ուղղակի աշխարհից անտեղյակ եք: Երբ որ տեղեկանաք այդ ժամանակ կփորձեք պաշտպանել:

----------


## Chuk

> գո գրածից հասկացա, թե ակնարկում ես, որ ատում ենք ինչ-որ ազգի /տվյալ դեպքում հույներին/ ու հենց էդ պատճառով իրենց ենք մեղադրում, բայց իրականում մենք ենք մեղավոր


Ուշադիր կարդա նախորդ գրառումս, որին պատասխանել էիր, ու մի անգամ էլ մտածիր  այն ամենի մասին, ինչ ասեցիր Ribelle-ին: Իսկապես տհաճ ա:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> նենց որ Չուկ ջան դու ավելի լուրջ գործեր ունես, ժամանակդ ավելորդ մի ծախսի


Պաշտոնական զգուշացում, հարգարժան իմ Արիացի բարեկամ: Եթե հաջորդ անգամ հակասեմիտական գրառում կտեսնեմ քո կողմից, ապա առանց այլևայլության յոթ օր արգելափակումը երաշխավորում եմ: Հաջորդ կրկնության դեպքում՝ ընդմիշտը: Ես իսկապես ժամանակ չունեմ, որ իմ նյարդերը ծախսեմ ոչ օրինական գրառումները հանդուրժելով:

----------


## Արիացի

> Պաշտոնական զգուշացում, հարգարժան իմ Արիացի բարեկամ: Եթե հաջորդ անգամ հակասեմիտական գրառում կտեսնեմ քո կողմից, ապա առանց այլևայլության յոթ օր արգելափակումը երաշխավորում եմ: Հաջորդ կրկնության դեպքում՝ ընդմիշտը: Ես իսկապես ժամանակ չունեմ, որ իմ նյարդերը ծախսեմ ոչ օրինական գրառումները հանդուրժելով:


Չուկ ջան, կլուսաբանես ինձ? Ես էնքան էլ լավ չգիտեմ որն է համարվում ոչ օրինական գրառում:

----------


## Ribelle

[QUOTE=Astgh;1341857]սատանան էլ շշուկ է տարածում, թե գոյություն չունի :Wink: 
հրեաներին հենց իրենց կազմակերպվածության համար էլ հարգում եմ. հարգում եմ նաև նրա համար, որ կարում են ամեն հարցից դուրս գան ինչպես հրեշտակներ՝ նույնիսկ փետուրներով :Smile: 

բայց ինչով ա քո համար պարզ, որ տեղական իշխանությունները որևէ կապ չունեն այս ամենի հետ? :Think: 


Պարզ օրինակ: Եթե հիմա ես ու դու կռվենք, ուրեմն Չուկն է մեղավոր, որովհետև ֆորումի ադմինն է:???  :Think: 
Եթե հայը ու հույնը իրար հետ ինչ-որ բան չկիսեցին Իսրայելում, չի նշանակում որ հրեաներն են մեղավոր:
իսկ Իսրայել պետության վարած արտաքին քաղաքականությունը այստեղ կապ չունի, ով ում ինչ է ծախում կամ ծախվում: Շահերը փոխվում են:

----------


## Սամվել

> Նախ ասեմ որ բոլորովին ամաչելու բան չի, քանի որ հայերը ընդամենը պատշպանում են իրենց օրինական իրավունքները: Հարցին կարելի է նայել այլ տեսանկյունից, ինչու են վերջին տասնամյակում ուժեղացել նմանատիպ ոտնաձգությունները Հայկական Ս. Տեղաց վրա, սկզբում ասորիների հետո էլ հույների կողմից: Ասեմ որ Սուրբ Տեղերում նմանատիպ բախումներ եղել են միշտ, սակայն կան գործոններ որոնք  ավելի են ուժեղացնում հարձակումները Հայ Եկեղեցու սեփականություն հանդիսացող տեղերի ու Հայ Եկեղեցու իրավունքների վրա: Դրանցից ամենառաջինը Երուսաղեմի Հայկական Պատրիարքության թուլությունն է ու սխալ քաղաքականությունը: Երջանկահիշատակ  Եղիշե Պատրիարքի գահակալության տարիներին Երուսաղեմի Հայկական Պատրիարքարանը գտնվել է իր բարձրության վրա, Երուսաղեմում բոլորն են հիշում որ Եղիշե Պատրիարքի օրոք, նման ոտնաձգությունները ստացել են արժանի հակահարված, թե իրավական հարթության մեջ թե ուժային տարբերակով, բերեմ միայն մեկ օրինակ՝ երուսաղեմում նույնիսկ հրեաներ ու արաբների մեջ շատ լավ են հիշում այն միջադեպը, երբ իսրայելյան բանակի զինվորները որոշել են մտնել Սբ. հակոբեանց միաբանության տարածքը հետազուզվող անձի իբր փնտրելու պատրվակով, դա Ստատուս քվո-ի կոպիտ խախտում էր, որը դեռեվս օսմանյան տիրապետության ժամանակներից էր եկել, զինվորակաները իրավունք չունեին մտնելու հայկական միաբանության տարածքը առանց Պատրարքի թույլատվության, ինչեվե Հրեանները փորձել են վերացնել այս չգրված օրենքը ու ներխուժել ներս, այսպես կոչված "օպերացիան" գլխավորել է լեգենդար Մոշե Դայանը: Ականատեսները պատմում են որ հենց եկեղեցու մուտքի մոտ մի քանի հարյուր ավտոմատավոր զինվորների ներկայությանբ Եղիշե Պատրարքը կանգնելով մուտքին հայտարարել է որ զինվորները ներս կմտնեն միայն իր դիակի վրայով, որից հետո ապտակել է Մոշե Դայանին ասելով թե նա կարողացավ գրավել Պաղեստինը տաս հազար զինվորներով, սակայն իր դիմաց հիմա արաբներ չեն, այլ հայեր եվ հայոց վանք բռնի մտնելու համար պիտի այստեղ բերել ամբողջ իսրաելական բանակը: Ինչեվե հրեաներին չի հաջողվել ներս մտնել, գոնե Եղիշե Պատրիարքի օրոք, նրա մահից հետո 1990թ, Հայկական վանք են ներխուժում նույնիսկ հրեա ոստիկանները ընդսմին զենքերով, որը չտեսնված երեվույթ էր նույնիսկ օսմանյան տիրապետության ժամանակ, այս ամենը տեղի է ունենում այն պատճառով քանի որ այսօրվա Հայ Միաբանությունը ապրում է իր դժվարին ժամանակաշրջաններից մեկը, իհարկե որ առանց ներկայիս պատրիարքի ու լուսարարապետի մեղավորության: Միայն նշեմ որ ներկայիս Թորգոմ պատրարքի օրոք, կատարվեց ամենախայտառակ առք ու վաճառքի գործարքը, երբ Հուսիկ եպիսկոպոսը վաճառեց կամ 99 տարով վարձակալության տվեց Յաֆֆոյում գտնվող Հայկական եկեղեցու տարածքի մոտ 80 տոկոսը, վաճառեց Երուսաղեմի Շլոմցիոն Համալքա կենտրոնական փողոցում գտնվող հայկական մի քանի շենքեր, եվ վերցնելով ամբողջ գումարը մի ամուսնացած կնոջ հետ ճողոպրեց ԱՄՆ: Իհարկե դրանից հետո նա պարբերաբար մամուլում հայտնում էր որ դա արվել է ոչ առանց Պատրիարքի իմացության, իսկ Թորգոմ Պատրարքը հերքում էր իր մասնակցությունը այդ խայտառակ գործարքին, պատճառաբանելով որ ինքը չի իմացել թե ինչ թղթեր է ստորագրում, սա իհարկե Երուսաղեմի հայ իրականությանը քիչ թե շատ ծանոթ մարդկանց մոտ միայն ծիծաղ է առաջացնում: Ասեմ որ սոյն վաճառքի գումարը հասնում է մինչեվ 6 միլիոն դոլլար: Թորգոմ Պատրիարքի գահակալության տարներին 1990թ-ին մինչ այսօր երուսաղեմի հզոր պատրիարքարանը հասել է կրում է պարտություն պարտության ետեվից, նա վտարեց կամ անտեսեց բոլոր իսկական, խելացի ու նվիրյալ հոգեվորականներին, մի ժամանակվա զինվորյալ միաբանությունը, որը փայլում էր իր փառքի մեջ, այսօր դառել է լիբանանահայ մի քանի պատեհապաշտ երիտասարդ վարդապետների բոստանը, հոգեվորականներ որոնք այնքան կապ ունեն Հայ Եկեղեցու հետ ինչքան մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը բուդդայականության հետ, այսինքն լավագույն դեպքում միայն ինֆորմացիայի մակարդակով: Նրա օրոք Հայ Եկեղեցին վերջնականապես կորցրեց, նրանից ուղղակի խլվեցին Համբարձման լեռան վրա գտնվող հայակական տարածքները արաբների կողմից: Երուսաղեմի Պատրիարքության այսօրվա խայտառակ վիճակի մասին են խոսում նույնիսկ Էջմիածնի բարձրաստիճան հոգեվորականները անձնական զրույցների ժամանակ: Նույնիսկ նոր պատրարք ընտրվելու դեպքում հեռանկարները այնքան էլ լուսավոր չեն , քանի որ հաջորդ պատրարքը՝ որը ամենայն հավանականությամբ այսօրվա Լուսարարապետ Նուրհան Եպիսկոպոսն է լինելու, մի  երդվյալ հայաստանյատյաց է, որը հրապարակավ երդվել է այլեվս Հայաստան ոտք չկոխել, հայտարարելով որ իրեն եպիսկոպոս ձեռնադրելու համար ամենաբարձր մակարդակով իրեն թալանել են Հայաստանում: Հայսատանցիներին հիշում են միայն այս օրերին երբ վստահաբար գիտեն որ հայաստանցի երիտասարդները անձնուրացաբար են պաշտպանում Հայ Եկեղեցու տարածքները, սակայն դրանից անմիջապես հետո մոռանում են նրանց, եթե նույնիսկ նրանք վիրավորվել են: Հիշարժան ու խայտարակ դեպք է գրանցվել 1998-ին երբ Զատիկի օրը դանակահարել էին մի հայաստանցի երիտասարդի: Երբ Թորգոմ Պատրիարքը իմացել էր որ երիտասարդին տեղափոխել են հրեական հիվանդանոց, զայրացել է ասելով որ արաբական հիվանդանոց պիտի տանեիք այնտեղ ավելի էժան է: Ինչեվե երեկվա դեպքերը Պատրիարքարանի ողբալի վիճակի հետեվանքն է, այն ինչ կատարվելու է գալիք կիրակի, Լույսի օրը ավելի սարսափելի է լինելու, միայն հուսանք ու աղոթենք որ ամեն ինչ հանգիստ կանցնի, իսկ Երուսաղեմի Հայոց Պատրիարքարանը կվերագտնի իր անցյալի հզորությունն ի փառս Աստուծո եվ ի շենություն Հայ Եկեղեցվո:


Պարզապես ուզում եմ մեջբերել էս գրառումը որոշ մարդկանց համար... մի հատ նայեք ինչա գրում իմացող բանից տեղյակ մարդը.. հետո նոր սկսեք ձեր ենթադրություններով այս կամ այն կողմին պաշտպանել...

----------


## dvgray

Այսօր մի Տեր - Հայր հայտարարեց, որ այդ երիտասարդ սարկավագները երևանցի տղեք էին, որ նրանց պետք ա հերոսի կոչում տալ: 
Հետո ինչ որ կրոմնական բացատրություն էլ տվեց, կապված նրա հետ, որ սատանան ինչպես ա մոլորացնում  ոչ հայերին ՝ ասել է հույներին:
…
չգիտեմ էլ ինչ ասեմ  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo

> Այսօր մի Տեր - Հայր հայտարարեց, որ այդ երիտասարդ սարկավագները երևանցի տղեք էին, որ նրանց պետք ա հերոսի կոչում տալ: 
> Հետո ինչ որ կրոմնական բացատրություն էլ տվեց, կապված նրա հետ, որ սատանան ինչպես ա մոլորացնում  ոչ հայերին ՝ ասել է հույներին:
> …
> չգիտեմ էլ ինչ ասեմ


«Ես այն ուժն եմ, որը միշտ ուզում է չարիք գործել, բայց մշտապես բարություն է անում» Կարծեմ Յագոն էր սատանայի մասին նման խոսքեր ասում: Ես լրիվ համամիտ եմ, հենց ինչ որ բան չի տեղավորվում ոչ մի տեղ կարելի է հանգիստ մեղքը սատանայի վրա բարդել: Ամեն ինչ կարելի է անել, իսկ վերջում կգցենք սատանայի վրա, կասենք որ ինքն էր մոլորեցնում:

----------


## Ռեդ

> http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=ypPxGL...eature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AX470zoKWIo


Տեսա  :Hands Up: 
Մենակ թե չեմ ջոկում ո՞վ էր նկարում  :Think:   :Dntknw:

----------


## Elmo

> Տեսա 
> Մենակ թե չեմ ջոկում ո՞վ էր նկարում


Հրեաները էլ ո՞վ:

----------


## Monk

Այսօր ցանկանում էի այս թեմային արձագանքել, բայց ցավոք էլի ժամանակս չի հերիքի, գործերը շատ են: Վաղը որոշակի պարզաբանումներ կտամ, իսկ մինչ այդ կխնդրեի չշտապել կարծիքներ արտահայտել: Իրականությունը մի փոքր այլ կերպ է: Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ:

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Մի քանի տարի առաջ տեղի ուեցած դեպք ասեմ: Տարբեր ազգերի քահանաներով նիստ էին անում որից հետո հույն քահանաներ ծեծել էին մի հայ տերտերի, երբ լուրը հասել էր էնտեղի հայ գլխավոր քահանային, գնացել արմունկով տվել ա հույն գլխավոր քահանայի աչքին: Հիմա չգիտ եմ էտ ամենինչը պռովակացիա էր և հայերը շուտ են ենթարկվում դրան թե այն մշտական թեմայի շուրջ էր եղել խանդի տեսարանը, քանի  որ Երուսաղեմում Հիսուս Քրիստոսի գերեզմանատունը եկեղեցիով հանդերձ պատկանում է մեզ:

----------


## dvgray

> Այսօր ցանկանում էի այս թեմային արձագանքել, բայց ցավոք էլի ժամանակս չի հերիքի, գործերը շատ են: Վաղը որոշակի պարզաբանումներ կտամ, իսկ մինչ այդ կխնդրեի չշտապել կարծիքներ արտահայտել: Իրականությունը մի փոքր այլ կերպ է: Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ:


Տեր-Հայր
Թեմայի հետ էնքան էլ կապ չունեցող մի հարց տամ: Բայց սա առաջին հայացքից է թեմայից անկապ:
Դուք, որպես կրոնականներ, Մայր Եկեղեցու Կոնտրոնական Դիվանից ստանու՞մ եք ինչ որ շրջաբերականներ, թե ինչպես մեկնաբանեք օրինակ էս դեպքը, թե՞ մեկնաբանությունների մեջ լիովին անկախ եք:
Շնորհակալություն

----------


## Monk

Նախքան անդրադառնալը կատարվածին, մի երկու մեջբերումի կոնկրետ արձագանքեմ, իսկ հիմնական պատասխանս ու երևույթի պարզաբանումը կլինի վերջում:



> Երբ մի այտիդ ապտակում են մյուսն էլ դեմ տուր:
> Հետաքրքիր է,իսկ ինչու հենց իրենք հոգևորականները չեն հետևում Քրիստոսին,տարին երկու անգամ իրար են չախում,արդարանալ պետք չի,արդարացում չկա,հիմա երևի հրեաները իրենց թերթերում ու հեռուստալիքներում մեզ խայտառակ են անում:


Մոտավորապես նույն ձևով ինձ այդ հարցը տվեց մի Եհովայի վկա, երբ զորամասում զինվորների հետ խոսում էինք: Հարցը տրվեց այն պահին, երբ խոսք գնաց, որ պատերազմի ժամանակ հոգևորականներն էլ զենք են վերցնում ու անմիջական մասնակցություն բերում մարտական գործողություններին, և իբրև հաստատում այդ իրողության` բերվեցին կոնկրետ օրինակներ: Այդ ժամանակ Եհովայի վկան ինձ մեղադրեց, որ փոխանակ խաղաղություն քարոզենք, ավելորդ մարտական ոգի ենք փորձում ներարկել ու մի բան էլ դեռ գլուխ ենք գովում, որ զենք ենք վերցնում ու մարդ սպանում` բացահայտ դեմ գնալով Սուրբ Գրքին: Բայց այդ երիտասարդն այդպես էլ չկարողացավ բացատրել, թե ինչով ենք հետևում <սիրի’ր մերձավորիդ> պատվիրանին, եթե սիրով ենք լցվում թշնամու նկատմամբ և թույլ տալիս, որ նա իր ուզած կերպով վարվի մեր մերձավորի հետ` սպանի, կողոպտի, բռնաբարի և այլն: Կամ ինչով է արտահայտվում մեր նվիրվածությունը, հարգանքն ու սերը մեր նվիրական արժեքների նկատմամբ, եթե թույլ ենք տալիս դրանք անարգվեն  կամ խլվեն մեզանից: Gayl, ես իհարկե հասկանում եմ, որ Դուք Եհովայի վկա լինելուց հեռու եք և Ձեր հարցը բոլորովին այլ տեսանկյունից եք տալիս, բայց տվյալ դեպքում Սուրբ Գրքի խոսքը մեջբերելու սկզբունքը նույնն է, այսինքն` այն իր տեղում, ճիշտ տեղում չի դիտարկվում: Իսկ բուն երևույթին, ինչպես արդեն նշել եմ, անդրադառնլու եմ վերջում:



> Ժողովուրդ, խայտառակությեւն է... Ու հավասարապես համ մեր համար, համ հույների համ էլ բոլոր քրիստոնյաների... Այ քեզ նեղմիտ տերտերիկներ?? Ես չեմ հասկանում, կարողա գիտեն միջնադարն է? Չեն կարող նստեն ու հանգիստ պարզեն ոնց անեն...
> 
> Անպայման պիտի խայտառակ անեն աշխարհով մեկ
> 
> Ի դեպ - եթե հիմա է այդպես, պատկերացնում եք միջնադարում գործն ուր է հասել...


Հարգարժան Lion, գոնե պատմաբանը քիչ թե շատ ծանոթ պիտի լինի Երուսաղեմի պարագային` թե պատմական և թե այսօրվա կացությամբ: Այդ դեպքում գուցե մի փոքր այլ գնահատական տրվեր? Ամեն դեպքում, ճիշտ է, միջնադարը չէ, և, իմ համեստ կարծիքով, 21-րդ դարի պատմաբանի տերմինոլոգիային այնքան էլ պատշաճ չի < նեղմիտ տերտերիկներ > արտահայտությունը: Բա որ հանկարծ մի իսկապես < նեղմիտ տերտերիկ > հայտնվի այստեղ ու Ձեզ հակադարձի <նեղմիտ պատմաբանիկ>-ով? Ինչ պիտի լինի, փոխադարձ վիրավորանքներ ու վեճ? Իմաստը չեմ հասկանում: Կարծում եմ իրար ավելի լավ կհասկանանք, եթե յոլա գնանք առանց պիտակավորումների:



> Լիոն ջան դու միջնադար ես ասում...
> Բա չտեսաք ասում են մի անգամ հույները սրբում եին հայերի տարածքը,հայերը կռիվ սարքեցին,ասա ինչ եք կռվում սրբում են սրբեն,ավելի լավ...


Իհարկե, հույներն այնքաաաան սիրալիր ու պատրաստակամ մարդիկ են, փորձել են ավել անելու անպատվաբեր գործը չթողնել հայերի ուսերին, իսկ այդ հայ հոգևորականներն այնպիսի կատաղած գազաններ են, լավությունն էլ չի անցնում, վռազ հարձակվել են խեղճ ու կրակ հույնների վրա ու հոշոտել կամավոր ձրի հավաքարարներին... Լուսաբեր, իսկ Դուք այդ հեքիաթին հավատում եք?  



> Շանթով նայեցի… Լավ էլ կռվում էին: Են որ մարմնավաճառները տարածքի կռիվ են անում «սա իմ տարածքն է, իմ կլիենտներին մի տար, իմ խանութի դռան մոտ չկանգնես» այ մոտավորապես տենց պատճառով էին կռվում: Ինչ որ հույները իրանց մարդուն էին կանգնացրել գերեզմանի մոտ բան…: Բայց զարմանալին այն որ որ *100-ից ավել հոգևորականներից ոչ մեկը ստացած ապտակից հետո մյուս երեսը չէր պարզում,* բայց գնաս մոտները կքարոզեն, որ պետք ա պարզել: Եդ հոգևորական կոչեցյալները սութի գողագանների պես կեղծ կատեգորիա են, դուք ձեր մեջ ունեցեք մեր Աստծուն:


Elmo, եթե հարևանդ սկսի տանդ պատը քանդել ու քո տան հաշվին իրենը մեծացնել, կամ էլ ընդհանրապես փորձի քեզ վտարել տնիցդ, և դու սկսես դրան ընդդիմանալ ու պաշտպանել քո իրավունքը, քո արածը կարող ենք ինչ-որ ձևով համեմատել տարածքի կռիվ անող մարմնավաճառների արածի հետ? 
Իսկ հոգևորական կոչեցյալս, եթե իմանամ, որ < սութի գողագանների պես կեղծ կատեգորիա > համարվելս կնպաստի, որ դու քո մեջ իսկապես ունենաս Աստծուն, ապա, ամենայն անկեղծությամբ եմ ասում, սիրով համաձայն կլինեմ:

----------


## Monk

Իսկ հիմա խոսեմ կոնկրետ կատարվածի մասին. առաջին հայացքից խիստ զավեշտալի տեսարան է. ծիծաղից ուշաթափվել կարելի է` տեսնելով, թե ինչպես են հոգևոր կոչումը հանձն առած մարդիկ, ամբողջովին մի կողմ դրած իրենց հանգամանքի թելադրող պատկառանքն ու վայել կեցվածքը, իսկական փողոցային տուրուդմփոց կազմակերպում` դառնալով ողջ աշխարհի ծաղրի առարկա: Մի փոքր ավելի խորը քննելով երևույթը` կարող ենք արձանագրել, որ կատարվածն ամենաիսկական խայտառակություն է. մարդիկ, որ կոչված են ծառայելու Աստծուն և թե խոսքով ու թե գործով ներկայացնելու Աստծուն ու Նրա առաքելությունը երկրի վրա, կորցնում են ամենատարրական ակնածանքը թե այն սրբավայրի նկատմամբ, ուր գտնվում են, թե այն արարողության նկատմամբ, որ կատարում են, թե իրենց ու իրենց լծակիցների հոգևոր կոչման և թե ընդհանրապես իրենց հավատավոր ժողովրդի հոգևոր զգացումների նկատմամբ,- և սկսում իրար գլուխ ջարդել` բոլորովին չմտահոգվելով, որ գայթակղության պատճառ են հանդիսանում ինչպես հավատացյալների, այնպես էլ ոչ հավատացյալների համար: Բայց անգամ մտավոր ոչ մեծ կարողություններ ունեցող կամ հավատի հարցերից հեռու մարդը կարող է հասկանալ այս ամենը, էլ ուր մնաց հոգևոր կրթություն ու դաստիարակություն ստացած հոգևոր այրերը: Ուրեմն ինչ է կատարվում? Ինչն է ստիպում այդ մարդկանց անտեսել այդ կարևորագույն ճշմարտությունը, որի բովանդակությունը եթե անգամ ոչ բոլորին կարող է հարազատ լինել, ապա գոնե ձևը հասկանալի է: Այն, ինչ կատարվել է Երուսաղեմում մի քանի օր առաջ, եզակի դեպք չէ: Նույնիսկ կասեի տխուր և ամոթալի ավանդույթ է: Իսկ թե ինչ է կատարվում իրականում, բավականին երկար ու բարդ խնդիր է: Ես կփորձեմ հնարավորինս համառոտ մի քանի գծերով ներկայացնել իրողությունը: Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին Երուսաղեմում բավականին հարուստ պատմություն ու ավանդներ ունի: Դեռևս վաղ քրիստոնեական շրջանից հայերն իրենց հսկայական ավանդն են բերել Երոսաղեմի Եկեղեցու ծաղկման գործում: Սկզբնական շրջանում, երբ Եկեղեցիները դեռևս բաժանված չեին, իմ ու քոյի հարց չկար: Հետագայում, Եկեղեցու բաժանումներից հետո էլ Հայ Եկեղեցին պահպանեց իր բացառիկ իրավունքները Երուսաղեմում: 1862թ., խուսափելու համար տհաճ երևույթներից, հաստատվեց հռչակագիր, որով հստակ կանոնակարգվում են տարբեր Եկեղեցիների իրավունքները, տարածքներն ու արարողությունների կատարման վայրերն ու ժամերը: Կոկնկրետ Ս. Հարության տաճարը բաժանվեց վեց Եկեղեցիների միջև. Հայ, Հույն, Կաթոլիկ, Ղպտի, Ասորի և Եթովպական: Վերջին երեք Եկեղեցիներին իր բաժնից արտոնություններ տվեց Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին` իբրև մեզ սերտ դավանակից Եկեղեցիների: Բայց Ստատուս քվոյի հանձնախումբը կազմում են Հայ, Հույն և Կաթոլիկ Եկեղեցիները: Այս երեքից որոշակի դեպքերում կաթոլիկները նույնիսկ պակաս իրավունքներ են ունենում: Փաստորեն երկու առավել արտոնյալները հայերն ու հույներն են: Այս պարագան այնքան էլ դուր չի գալիս հույներին, ովքեր ձգտում են բացահայտ առաջատար դառնալ և նույնիսկ դուրս մղել հայերին: Իսկ Երուսաղեմի սրբավայրերում հսկայական նշանակություն ունեն անգամ միլիմետրերը, վայրկյանները: Եթե կողմերից մեկը կարողացավ թեկուզ մի անգամ որևէ արտոնություն ստանալ (դա կարող է լինել այսինչ ժամին այսինչ տեղում արարողություն կատարելը, տաճարի այսինչ վայրն իրենով անելը և այլն), ապա վերջ, դա դառնում է նախադեպ ու այդ արտոնությունն այլևս պատկանում է նրան: Ես նշեցի, որ Ղպտի, Ասորի և Եթովպական Եկեղեցիներին իր բաժնից արտոնություններ տվեց Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին` իբրև մեզ սերտ դավանակից Եկեղեցիների: Հիմա այդ արտոնություններին մենք այլև տեր չենք, դրանք արդեն պատկանում են վերոնշյալ երեքին: Մյուս Եկեղեցիների հետ կամ միջև տարաձայնություններ գրեթե չեն լինում, եղած դեպքում այդպիսի լայն ու խայտառակ չափեր չի ստանում: Ամեն մեկը հարգում է ստատուս քվոն և չի փորձում խանգարել մյուսին: Այդ սկանդալային տարաձայնությունները ծագում են հենց հայերի ու հույների միջև: Իսկ ոնց է դա լինում? Երբևիցե որևէ հայ հոգևորական չի գնում հույների արարողությունը խանգարելու, նրանցից ինչ-որ տարածք կամ արտոնություն պոկելու, մի խոսքով ոչ քրիստոնեավայել արարքի: Բայց ամեն անգամ հայերի որևէ տոնի կամ արարողության ժամանակ հույների սկսում են դիմել սադրանքների, խանգարում են կատարել արարողությունները, փորձում են ինչ-որ գերակա դիրք բռնել ու այն արդեն դարձնել օրինաչափություն: Որևէ բանակցություն, որևէ խնդրանք, որևէ օրենքի հիշեցում հետևանք չի ունենում: Անգամ հոգևոր առաջնորդների բարձր մակարդակով տարված բանակցություններն անարդյունավետ են: Իհարկե, հունաց պատրիարքը ծառայողական ժպիտով կարող է խիստ մեծ ըմբռնողականություն ցուցաբերել, ժամերով խոսել քրիստոնեական սիրո մասին, դատապարտել հայերի իրավունքների ոտնահարումը և այլն և այլն, բայց հույներն էլի իրենց էշն են քշում: Մենք կամ ստիպված ենք անընդհատ նահանջել և ի վերջո դուրս մղվել, կամ հետ գնալ քարե դար և պարզապես ֆիզիկական ուժով դուրս շպրտել ամեն չափ ու սահման ոտնահարող մեր հավատակից եղբայրներին, որոնց մենք եղբայր ենք անվանում միակողմանիորեն, իրենք մեզ հերետիկոս են կոչում: Եվ ահա հերթական անգամ մեր իրավունքների ոտնահարման ժամանակ ստիպված ենք լինում խնդրել, հորդորել, պահանջել, որ վերջ տրվի: Հետո սկսվում է հրմշտոց, փորձում են դուրս մղել թանի ճանճի պես կպչուն  մեր սիրելի հավատակիցներին, լարված մթնոլորտում մի կայծ և վերջ. սկսվում է մասսայական խայտառակությունը: Իսկ այնուհետև լրատվամիջոցները <ավետում> են հայերի ու հույների հերթական տուրուդմփոցի մասին:Նախորդ` Թեոդորոս պատրիարքի ժամանակ դեռ կարողանում էինք ընդհանուր հայտարարի գալ հույների հետ: Բայց 2000թ.-ից` Իրենեոս պատրիարքի ժամանակվանից այս խայտառակությունները դարձյալ հաճախակի են դարձել: Սա էլ իր բացատրությունն ունի. Իրենեոս պատրիարքը հույների միջավայրում խնդիրներ ունի իր հեղինակության հետ կապված, քանի որ Հունաց պատրիարքության պատկանող որոշ հողեր վաճառել է հրեաներին: Եւ հիմա իր սասանված հեղինակությունը վերականգնելու և ուշադրությունն իրենից շեղելու համար իր հետևորդների համար հակառակորդի կերպար է ստեղծել ի դեմս հայերի, որոնց պետք է դուրս մղել և այլևս հավասարը չունենալ: Գայթակղիչ պահ է, մանավանդ որ դրանով կարելի է նաև հերոսանալ ու անմահանալ պատմության մեջ: 
Խոսք գնաց հրեաների մասին: Ընդգծեմ, որ ես կտրականապես դեմ եմ անտիսեմիտիզմին, կտրականապես դեմ եմ որևէ ազգի, ժողովրդի, ռասսայի դեմ ատելության ցանկացած դրսևորումի, քանի որ դրանցից ծնվում են միայն չարիքներ, մարդկության դեմ գործված հանցագործություններ: Ես դեմ եմ նաև այն հեքիաթներին, թե համաշխարհային տիրապետություն հաստատելու ձգտում ունեցող հրեաների լուրջ ախոյաններ են հայերը, որոնց դեմ էլ ուղղված է <ջհուդամասսոնական> ողջ դավադրությունը: Քիչ է մնում անգամ բնական աղետները վերագրենք հրեաներին: Սա իմ հստակ դիրքորոշումն է, որում դեռ հակառակը ինձ ոչ մեկ չի կարողացել համոզել: Բայց անտիսեմիտիզմին դեմ լինելը չի նշանակում, թե պիտի վախենանք ծպտուն հանել հրեաների, կամ ավելի ճիշտ նրա այս կամ այն հատվածի, մեղմ ասած, ոչ այնքան լավ արաքների ժամանակ: Ես ամենայն վստահությամբ կարող եմ արձանագրել, որ Երուսաղեմից հայերի դուրս մղումը մտնում է հրեական շահերի ու պլանների մեջ: Սա բոլորովին կապ չունի հայերի բացառիկության հետ, նույն վերաբերմունքն առավել շեշտված է արաբների ու այլ ազգերի դեմ: Իսկ թե ինչու հայերի, կարող եմ մեկ կոնկրետ օրինակ բերել. մոտավորապես այնպես, ինչպես հայերիս համար սրբազան լեռան արժեք ունի Արարատը կամ Մասիսը, այնպես էլ հրեաների համար` Սիոն լեռը (ի դեպ որի անունն է կրում նրանց ազգային գաղափարախոսությունը` սիոնիզմը): Սակայն եթե հայերիս սրբազան լեռանը տիրում է հզոր Թուրքիան, ապա հրեաների դիմաց գտնվում են ընդամենը մի խումբ հայ վանականներ, քանի որ Սիոն լեռան վրա է գտնվում Երուսաղեմի Հայոց Պատրիարքության կենտրոնը` Սրբոց Հակովբյանց վանքն իր տարածքներով: Հրեաները չեն էլ թաքցնում իրենց ատելությունը հայերի նկատմամբ և ցանկությունը` Երուսաղեմից դուրս մղելու:  Սրբոց Հակովբյանց վանքի պարսպի տակով է անցնում այն ճանապարհը, որով հրեաներն իջնում են Լացի պատի մոտ: Ժամանակին նրանք այդտեղով անցնելու իրավունք չունեին, իսկ հիմա անցնելուց չեն զլանում թքել հայոց վանքի պատերին, իսկ երբեմն էլ փորձում են հայերի վրա թքել ու բախումներ հրահրել: Մի քանի տարի առաջ մի հրեա ուսանող եկեղեցական թափորի ժամանակ իր ատելությունը հայ հոգևորականների և ուխտավորների նկատմամբ ցույց տալու համար թքեց հենց խաչի վրա: Իհարկե անհետևանք չմնաց. Երուսաղեմի Հայոց Պատրիարքության լուսարարապետը` Նուրհան Սրբազանը, դուսր եկավ թափորից և այնպես ապտակեց հրեա ուսանողին, որ այդ երիտասարդը փռվեց գետնին: Դրանից հետո էլ հայերը ստիպեցին, որ այդ արարքի համար հրեաների Ռաբբին ներողություն խնդրի հայերից: Իսկ հայերի դեմ հույների հետ համագործակցելուց հրեաները չեն հրաժարվում, քանի որ այսպիսով կարելի է խնդիրներից մեկը լուծել` կեղտոտ գործն ուրիշի ձեռքով անելով: Շատ հաճախ իսրայելական ոստիկանությունը հայերի ու հույների բախումների ժամանակ ոչ այնքան զսպող դեր է կատարում, որքան, ինչքան էլ անհավատալի թվա, կրքեր բորբոքողի: Մասնավորապես այս վերջին դեպքի ժամանակ մի քանի անգամ, երբ արդեն հանդարտվում էր իրավիճակը, ոստիկանության գործողությունները նորից կրակի վրա յուղ են լցրել: Իհարկե այդ ամենը նուրբ ձևով է արվում, և շատ հանգիստ կարելի է մեկնաբանել իբրև պարզապես իրավիճակի վերահսկում: 
Ու հիմա ես ձեզ հարց եմ տալիս, հարգարժան ակումբականներ, ոնց վարվենք? Որևէ այլ ռեսուրս չի մնացել կամ չկա մեր Եկեղեցու և մեր ազգի իրավունքները պաշտպանելու: Կամ ստիպված ենք ամեն անգամ քիթ-մռութ ջարդելով մնալ մեր տեղում, կամ հանձնվել, հավաքել իրերն ու ցրվել տներով: Հայերս ուրախանում ենք, երբ ասենք Եվրոտեսիլի կամ Օլիմպիադայի ժամանակ հնչում է Հայաստանի անունը, իսկ ամբողջ աշխարհի համար, եթե որևէ մեկը պատկերացում ունենում է մեր մասին, ավելի հաճախ մենք ասոցացվում ենք Հայոց Ցեղասպանության կամ էլ, որոշ դեպքերում, Արցախյան խնդրի հետ: Մինչդեռ հայերի կողմից կարծես անտեսված է այն եզակի իրողությունը, որ մենք 21-րդ դարում առաջ ենք գրեթե բոլոր ազգերից: Աշխարհի շատ հզոր երկրներ ու ազգեր կերազեին ունենալ այն բացառիկ դիրքն ու իրավունքները, որ ունի հայ ժողովուրդը երեք կրոնների սրբազան քաղաքում: Եվ այդ դիրքն ու իրավունքներն արդեն դարեր շարունակ պաշտպանում են մի խումբ հոգևորականներ` առանց էական օժանդակության նույնիսկ սեփական ժողովրդի ու պետության կողմից: Իսկ մեր հասարակության անտարբերությունը խախտվում է միայն հերթական խայտառակության դեպքում, այն էլ խախտվում է բոլորովին այլ ուղղություններով. մի մասը հրճվում է կատարվածի համար, մի մասը, նույնիսկ նեղություն չքաշելով իրեզեկվել, թե ինչ է կատարվում, սկսում է թուք ու մուր թափել <տերտերների> գլխին և այլն և այլն: Ադրբեջանցիները Հունգարիայում քնած տեղը հայ սպային կացնահարած հանցագործին հերոս են հայտարարում, իսկ հայերը մեր ժողովրդի ու Եկեղեցու իրավունքները պաշտպանած սարկավագին, որ իրեն տանող ոստիկանների միջև քայլում էր գլուխը բարձր ու դեռ մի բան էլ երգելով <Մենք քաջ տոհմի զավակներն ենք>, անարգանքի սյունին են գամում կամ ծաղրուծանակի ենթարկում: Ուղղակի հետաքրքիր է, թե մինչև երբ պիտի որևէ բանի արժեքը զգանք միայն այն կորցնելուց հետո? 
Այսքանը: Եթե այլ մասնավոր հարցեր կծագեն, ապա խնդրեմ: Հուսամ ժամանակս կների պատասխանելու համար:

----------

Benadad (13.12.2010)

----------


## Վարպետ

ՄԵՐ ԱԶԳԻ ՈՒ ԵԿԵՂԵՑՈՒ  "ՖՈՐՊՈՍՏԸ"` ԵՐՈՒՍԱՂԵՄ

Անցյալ կիրակի Երուսաղեմի Սբ. Հարության տաճարում Քրիստոսի գերեզմանի շուրջը Հայ առաքելական եւ Հույն ուղղափառ եկեղեցականների միջեւ տեղի ունեցած ծեծկռտուքը լայն արձագանք գտավ նաեւ Հայաստանում: Եկեղեցական գործիչներ, մտավորականներ ու լրագրողներ, անգամ մի հանրահայտ դերասան, հարկ համարեցին հեռուստատեսությամբ ու տպագիր մամուլով հանդես գալ, բացատրել եւ ափսոսանք հայտնել կատարվածի համար: Նրանցից ոմանք նույնիսկ փորձեցին ձեռք առնել ծեծկռտուքի մասնակից հայ եկեղեցականներին եւ, առավել հուզիչը, քրիստոնեական սիրո ու զիջողության քարոզ կարդալ նրանց, հատվածներ մեջբերելով Ավետարանից:

Անշուշտ լավ է, որ մարդիկ խոսեն նման միջադեպերի մասին, նախանձախնդրություն ցույց տան քրիստոնեական արժեքների նկատմամբ, սակայն պայմանով, որ զերծ մնան սխալ ընդհանրացումներ կատարելուց:

Բոլորովին դժվար չէ գիտակցել, նույնիսկ առանց պատմական ծանոթությունների, որ եկեղեցին նաեւ կառույց է, հոգեւոր կազմակերպություն: Եվ ինչպես յուրաքանչյուր կառույց ու կազմակերպություն, ունի անշարժ եւ շարժուն կալվածքներ, ինչք, ունեցվածք, նաեւ իրավունքներª դրանք պահպանելու: Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցում 17 դարերի ընթացքում կուտակվել է հսկայական հարստությունª նվիրատվությունների եւ հանգանակությունների միջոցով: Այդ հարստություններն ի պահ եւ ի պահպանություն են տրվել մեր եկեղեցու սպասավորներին, որոնք ոչ թե սեփականատերն են դրանց, այլ ավանդապահները: Նրանք չեն կարող, ինչպես սոսկական սեփականատերերը, ըստ կամս եւ ըստ ցանկության վարվելու այդ հարստությունների հետ, այլ ստիպված են պահպանել ու պաշտպանել դրանք: Եվ այդ պարտականությունից յուրաքանչյուր շեղում ու թերացում առաջ է բերում, ինչպես եղել է հաճախ, մեր ժողովրդի արդար ընդվզումն ու բողոքը: Հետեւաբար ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի մեղադրելու մեր եկեղեցականներին, առավել եւս ձեռք առնելու նրանցª իրենց այդª ես կասեի ժողովրդական հանձնարարությունը կատարելու համար, ինչպես եղավ Երուսաղեմում պատահած վերջին դեպքից հետո:

Երուսաղեմի հայոց պատրիարքությունը, որը տնօրինում է քրիստոնեության ծննդավայր Հին քաղաքի կարեւորագույն հատվածիª Սիոն լեռան վրա գտնվող մեր վանք-ամրոցն ու այնտեղ դարերով կուտակված անգնահատելի հարստությունները, հանդիսանում է նաեւ Սբ. Հարության տաճարի, Բեթղեհեմի Սբ. Ծննդյան եւ այլ վայրերի պահապանըª հույն ուղղափառ եւ հռոմեական կաթոլիկ եկեղեցիների հետ: Եվ սաª դարեր շարունակ: Եվ դարեր շարունակ վեճ ու կռվի մեջ են եղել մերոնքª պահպանելու մեզ պատկանող սահմանները, ժամերգության եւ արարողությունների իրավունքները: Ու հենց դրա համար Երուսաղեմի Սրբոց Հակոբյանց միաբանության մեջ միայն գիտնական ու սրբակենցաղ վարդապետներ չեն եղել, այլ եղել են նաեւ կռվող, ուժ եւ խիզախություն ունեցող եկեղեցականներ, պատրաստª դիմագրավելու եւ հակահարված տալու ամեն մի ոտնձգության ու նախահարձակումի: Նրանք այդ ոգով են դաստիարակվել Երուսաղեմի հայոց հոգեւոր ճեմարանումª Ժառանգավորացում, թրծվել են հոգնեցուցիչ ժամերգությունների, երկարատեւ աղոթասացության եւ աչալուրջ հսկողությունների ընթացքում:

Երանի¯ նման ոգով դաստիարակված լինեին տարբեր ժամանակներում ու տարբեր վայրերում գտնվող մեր բոլոր եկեղեցականները: Այդ դեպքում մենք այդքան հեշտորեն չէինք կորցնի Կիլիկյան թագավորությունը, ոչ էլ Լեհաստանի հսկայական գաղութը եւ, գալով մեր օրերին, ոչ մի վրացի քահանա չէր համարձակվի ավերել կամ պարսպապատել Թբիլիսիի մեր եկեղեցիները:

Մի° մեղադրեք Երուսաղեմի մեր տղաներին, նրանք մեր ժողովրդի դարավոր եւ մշտնջենական հանձնարարությունն են կատարում:

Հ. ԱՎԵՏԻՔՅԱՆ
http://www.azg.am/AM/2008111401

----------


## Monk

> Տեր-Հայր
> Թեմայի հետ էնքան էլ կապ չունեցող մի հարց տամ: Բայց սա առաջին հայացքից է թեմայից անկապ:
> Դուք, որպես կրոնականներ, Մայր Եկեղեցու Կոնտրոնական Դիվանից ստանու՞մ եք ինչ որ շրջաբերականներ, թե ինչպես մեկնաբանեք օրինակ էս դեպքը, թե՞ մեկնաբանությունների մեջ լիովին անկախ եք:
> Շնորհակալություն


dvgray ջան, նախ ասեմ, որ ես Տեր Հայր չեմ, այլ սարկավագ: Տեր Հայր-ով քահանաներին են դիմում:  :Smile: 
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է Ձեր հարցին. կախված է այն բանից, թե ինչ հարց է քննարկվում: Կոնկրետ այս թեմայի հարցում ես լրիվ անկախ եմ:

----------


## Տատ

Հսկայական Շնորհակալություն, Մոնկ:
Քեֆս եկավ: Ե՛վ Ձեր անձնական պատասխաններից, և՝ մեկնաբանությունից, և՝ պատմական բացատրությունից :Ok: : Ինչքան նոր բաներ իմացանք :Xeloq: :
Առանց այդ էլ չէի «ամաչում» միջադեպի համար, իսկ հիմա՝ ՀԱՌԱ՜Ջ:



> Կամ ստիպված ենք ամեն անգամ քիթ-մռութ ջարդելով մնալ մեր տեղում, կամ հանձնվել, հավաքել իրերն ու ցրվել տներով:


ՄՆԱՑԵ՛Ք

----------


## Monk

Ձեզ նույնպես շնորհակալություն, Տատ: Երանի թե միշտ կարողանայինք ճիշտ հասկացվել: :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Նախքան անդրադառնալը կատարվածին, մի երկու մեջբերումի կոնկրետ արձագանքեմ, իսկ հիմնական պատասխանս ու երևույթի պարզաբանումը կլինի վերջում:
> 
> Մոտավորապես նույն ձևով ինձ այդ հարցը տվեց մի Եհովայի վկա, երբ զորամասում զինվորների հետ խոսում էինք: Հարցը տրվեց այն պահին, երբ խոսք գնաց, որ պատերազմի ժամանակ հոգևորականներն էլ զենք են վերցնում ու անմիջական մասնակցություն բերում մարտական գործողություններին, և իբրև հաստատում այդ իրողության` բերվեցին կոնկրետ օրինակներ: Այդ ժամանակ Եհովայի վկան ինձ մեղադրեց, որ փոխանակ խաղաղություն քարոզենք, ավելորդ մարտական ոգի ենք փորձում ներարկել ու մի բան էլ դեռ գլուխ ենք գովում, որ զենք ենք վերցնում ու մարդ սպանում` բացահայտ դեմ գնալով Սուրբ Գրքին: Բայց այդ երիտասարդն այդպես էլ չկարողացավ բացատրել, թե ինչով ենք հետևում <սիրի’ր մերձավորիդ> պատվիրանին, եթե սիրով ենք լցվում թշնամու նկատմամբ և թույլ տալիս, որ նա իր ուզած կերպով վարվի մեր մերձավորի հետ` սպանի, կողոպտի, բռնաբարի և այլն: Կամ ինչով է արտահայտվում մեր նվիրվածությունը, հարգանքն ու սերը մեր նվիրական արժեքների նկատմամբ, եթե թույլ ենք տալիս դրանք անարգվեն  կամ խլվեն մեզանից: Gayl, ես իհարկե հասկանում եմ, որ Դուք Եհովայի վկա լինելուց հեռու եք և Ձեր հարցը բոլորովին այլ տեսանկյունից եք տալիս, բայց տվյալ դեպքում Սուրբ Գրքի խոսքը մեջբերելու սկզբունքը նույնն է, այսինքն` այն իր տեղում, ճիշտ տեղում չի դիտարկվում: Իսկ բուն երևույթին, ինչպես արդեն նշել եմ, անդրադառնլու եմ վերջում:


Չէ իմ ասածը այդ տղայի բերած օրինակի հետ կապ չունի որովհետև այդ դեպքը եղել է ոչ թե մարտի դաշտում այլ Քրիստոսի գերեզմանի դիմաց,լավ այսպիսի մի օրինակ բերեմ.
Ասենք թե հարևանս  մտնում ա իմ հողամաս ու ուզումա իր ա տարածքը իմ տարածքի շնորհիվ մեծացնի,ես էլ տեսնում եմ մանգաղը վերձնում եմ ու հարևանից մանգաղում եմ հետո գնում եմ քահանայի մոտ ասում եմ հարևանիս մանգաղել եմ արդյո՞ք մեխք եմ գործել:Եթե շարժվենք ձեր տրամաբանությամբ ուրեմն քահանան պետք է ասի չէ շատ լավ ես արել,բայց եթե շարժվենք Աստվածաշնչով քահանան ասելու է այո սխալ ես արել գնա ապաշարհի,ես էլ այդ ժամանակ կասեմ բա որ դուք Ձեր Աստծու Քրիստոսի գերեզմանի դեմը իրար միս էիք ուտում հետո ապաշխարհե՞լ եք,թե արդարանում եք:
Հարգելի Մոնկք մեկ հարց որին խնդրում եմ շատ կարճ միայն այո կամ ոչ պատասխանեիք.
Հայերը ճիշտ են արել որ Քրիստոսի գերեզմանի առաջ իրար են ծեծել:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Հայերը ճիշտ են արել որ Քրիստոսի գերեզմանի առաջ իրար են ծեծել:


Իրար չեն ծեծել, հույներին են ծեծել  :Blush:

----------


## Monk

> Չէ իմ ասածը այդ տղայի բերած օրինակի հետ կապ չունի որովհետև այդ դեպքը եղել է ոչ թե մարտի դաշտում այլ Քրիստոսի գերեզմանի դիմաց,լավ այսպիսի մի օրինակ բերեմ.


Ես արդեն նշել եմ, թե որն է կապը. Սուրբ Գրքից մեջբերման ոչ ճիշտ տեղում լինելը: Եթե խոսքը գնում է մարտի դաշտի մասին, ապա, Աստված մի արասցե, մարտի դաշտ կարող է դառնալ նաև մեր ցանկացած սրբավայր, ինչպես մոտավորապես եղել է Արցախում` Գանձասարի պարագայում, որտեղ հոգևորականը զենքը ձեռքին է դիմավորել թշնամուն: Անկախ նրանից, թե մարտի դաշտում ես պաշտպանում քո նվիրական արժեքները, թե նույնիսկ գաղափարական դաշտում, քո սերն ու հարգանքը արտահայտվում է դրանք նախ և առաջ պահպանելով:



> Ասենք թե հարևանս  մտնում ա իմ հողամաս ու ուզումա իր ա տարածքը իմ տարածքի շնորհիվ մեծացնի,ես էլ տեսնում եմ մանգաղը վերձնում եմ ու հարևանից մանգաղում եմ հետո գնում եմ քահանայի մոտ ասում եմ հարևանիս մանգաղել եմ արդյո՞ք մեխք եմ գործել:Եթե շարժվենք ձեր տրամաբանությամբ ուրեմն քահանան պետք է ասի չէ շատ լավ ես արել,բայց եթե շարժվենք Աստվածաշնչով քահանան ասելու է այո սխալ ես արել գնա ապաշարհի,ես էլ այդ ժամանակ կասեմ բա որ դուք Ձեր Աստծու Քրիստոսի գերեզմանի դեմը իրար միս էիք ուտում հետո ապաշխարհե՞լ եք,թե արդարանում եք:


Եթե դու պաշտպանում ես քո ունեցվածքը, որը միայն քոնը չէ, այլ նաև քո ընտանիքի ապրուստի միջոցը, և դու օգտագործել ես *քեզ մնացած միակ ելքը*, ապա գոնե ես քեզ մեղադրել չեմ պատրաստվում: 



> Հարգելի Մոնկք մեկ հարց որին խնդրում եմ շատ կարճ միայն այո կամ ոչ պատասխանեիք.
> Հայերը ճիշտ են արել որ Քրիստոսի գերեզմանի առաջ իրար են ծեծել:


Այո կամ ոչ պատասխանել չեմ կարող, որովհետև հայերն իրար չեն ծեծել: Իսկ կատարվածի մասին ես մի ամբողջ ճառ եմ գրել: Կարդացեք ու ինքներդ որոշեք` ճիշտ են արել, թե սխալ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Պարզ օրինակ: Եթե հիմա ես ու դու կռվենք, ուրեմն Չուկն է մեղավոր, որովհետև ֆորումի ադմինն է:??? 
> Եթե հայը ու հույնը իրար հետ ինչ-որ բան չկիսեցին Իսրայելում, չի նշանակում որ հրեաներն են մեղավոր:
> իսկ Իսրայել պետության վարած արտաքին քաղաքականությունը այստեղ կապ չունի, ով ում ինչ է ծախում կամ ծախվում: Շահերը փոխվում են:


ասեմ՝ Չուկի կամ մոդերատորների մեղքը ինչում կլինի? երբ որ ինքը տեսնի իմ կամ քո վիրավորական գրառումը ու չջնջի ու նկատողություն չտա՝ հնարավորություն տալով ստանալ համարժեք պատասխան... այստեղից էլ կռիվ :Wink:

----------


## Lion

Առաջարկում եմ Երուսաղեմում հիմնել Հայկական ռազմա-վանական օրդեն,...

 Տխուր է կատակս, սակայն... :Sad:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես արդեն նշել եմ, թե որն է կապը. Սուրբ Գրքից մեջբերման ոչ ճիշտ տեղում լինելը: Եթե խոսքը գնում է մարտի դաշտի մասին, ապա, Աստված մի արասցե, մարտի դաշտ կարող է դառնալ նաև մեր ցանկացած սրբավայր, ինչպես մոտավորապես եղել է Արցախում` Գանձասարի պարագայում, որտեղ հոգևորականը զենքը ձեռքին է դիմավորել թշնամուն: Անկախ նրանից, թե մարտի դաշտում ես պաշտպանում քո նվիրական արժեքները, թե նույնիսկ գաղափարական դաշտում, քո սերն ու հարգանքը արտահայտվում է դրանք նախ և առաջ պահպանելով:
> 
> Եթե դու պաշտպանում ես քո ունեցվածքը, որը միայն քոնը չէ, այլ նաև քո ընտանիքի ապրուստի միջոցը, և դու օգտագործել ես *քեզ մնացած միակ ելքը*, ապա գոնե ես քեզ մեղադրել չեմ պատրաստվում: 
> 
> Այո կամ ոչ պատասխանել չեմ կարող, որովհետև հայերն իրար չեն ծեծել: Իսկ կատարվածի մասին ես մի ամբողջ ճառ եմ գրել: Կարդացեք ու ինքներդ որոշեք` ճիշտ են արել, թե սխալ:


Դե դու չես մեղադրում բայց արդյոք Քրիստոսը չի՞ մեղադրի:
Իմ կարծիքով խայտառակություն էր,քանի որ հգեևորականներն են դա արել այն էլ Քրիստոսի գերեզմանի դիմաց:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Իրար չեն ծեծել, հույներին են ծեծել


Գիտեմ որ իրար չեն ծեծել,հարցս սխալ ստացվեց:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Առաջարկում եմ Երուսաղեմում հիմնել Հայկական ռազմա-վանական օրդեն,...
> 
> Տխուր է կատակս, սակայն...


Լիոն հաճախ լռությունը ավելի խոսուն է քան տխուր կատակը  :Smile: 



> քանի որ այսօրվա Հայ Միաբանությունը ապրում է իր դժվարին ժամանակաշրջաններից մեկը, իհարկե որ առանց ներկայիս պատրիարքի ու լուսարարապետի մեղավորության: Միայն նշեմ որ *ներկայիս Թորգոմ պատրարքի օրոք, կատարվեց ամենախայտառակ առք ու վաճառքի գործարքը, երբ Հուսիկ եպիսկոպոսը վաճառեց կամ 99 տարով վարձակալության տվեց Յաֆֆոյում գտնվող Հայկական եկեղեցու տարածքի մոտ 80 տոկոսը, վաճառեց Երուսաղեմի Շլոմցիոն Համալքա կենտրոնական փողոցում գտնվող հայկական մի քանի շենքեր, եվ վերցնելով ամբողջ գումարը մի ամուսնացած կնոջ հետ ճողոպրեց ԱՄՆ:* Իհարկե դրանից հետո նա պարբերաբար մամուլում հայտնում էր որ դա արվել է ոչ առանց Պատրիարքի իմացության, իսկ Թորգոմ Պատրարքը հերքում էր իր մասնակցությունը այդ խայտառակ գործարքին, պատճառաբանելով որ ինքը չի իմացել թե ինչ թղթեր է ստորագրում, սա իհարկե Երուսաղեմի հայ իրականությանը քիչ թե շատ ծանոթ մարդկանց մոտ միայն ծիծաղ է առաջացնում: Ասեմ որ սոյն վաճառքի գումարը հասնում է մինչեվ 6 միլիոն դոլլար: Թորգոմ Պատրիարքի գահակալության տարներին 1990թ-ին մինչ այսօր երուսաղեմի հզոր պատրիարքարանը հասել է կրում է պարտություն պարտության ետեվից, նա վտարեց կամ անտեսեց բոլոր իսկական, խելացի ու նվիրյալ հոգեվորականներին, մի ժամանակվա զինվորյալ միաբանությունը, որը փայլում էր իր փառքի մեջ, այսօր դառել է լիբանանահայ մի քանի պատեհապաշտ երիտասարդ վարդապետների բոստանը, հոգեվորականներ որոնք այնքան կապ ունեն Հայ Եկեղեցու հետ ինչքան մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը բուդդայականության հետ, այսինքն լավագույն դեպքում միայն ինֆորմացիայի մակարդակով: Նրա օրոք Հայ *Եկեղեցին վերջնականապես կորցրեց, նրանից ուղղակի խլվեցին Համբարձման լեռան վրա գտնվող հայակական տարածքները արաբների կողմից: Երուսաղեմի Պատրիարքության այսօրվա խայտառակ վիճակի մասին են խոսում նույնիսկ Էջմիածնի բարձրաստիճան հոգեվորականները անձնական զրույցների ժամանակ*: Նույնիսկ նոր պատրարք ընտրվելու դեպքում հեռանկարները այնքան էլ լուսավոր չեն , քանի որ հաջորդ պատրարքը՝ որը ամենայն հավանականությամբ այսօրվա Լուսարարապետ Նուրհան Եպիսկոպոսն է լինելու, մի երդվյալ հայաստանյատյաց է, որը *հրապարակավ երդվել է այլեվս Հայաստան ոտք չկոխել, հայտարարելով որ իրեն եպիսկոպոս ձեռնադրելու համար ամենաբարձր մակարդակով իրեն թալանել են Հայաստանում:* Հայսատանցիներին հիշում են միայն այս օրերին երբ վստահաբար գիտեն որ հայաստանցի երիտասարդները անձնուրացաբար են պաշտպանում Հայ Եկեղեցու տարածքները, սակայն դրանից անմիջապես հետո մոռանում են նրանց, եթե նույնիսկ նրանք վիրավորվել են: Հիշարժան ու խայտարակ դեպք է գրանցվել 1998-ին երբ Զատիկի օրը դանակահարել էին մի հայաստանցի երիտասարդի: *Երբ Թորգոմ Պատրիարքը իմացել էր որ երիտասարդին տեղափոխել են հրեական հիվանդանոց, զայրացել է ասելով որ արաբական հիվանդանոց պիտի տանեիք այնտեղ ավելի էժան է:*


Մոնկ ժան եթե ժամանակդ հերիքի ուշադրության արանացրու այս գրառումը, և հնարավորին դեպքում արձագանքիր հաստ տառերով նշված նախադասություններին, բայց խնդրում եմ անկեղծ, եթե անկեղծ ինչ ինչ պատճառներով չի ստացվի ավելի լավ է չանդրադառնաս այս գրառմանը :Smile: 
Նախապես շնորհակալություն  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Դե դու չես մեղադրում բայց արդյոք Քրիստոսը չի՞ մեղադրի:
> Իմ կարծիքով խայտառակություն էր,քանի որ հգեևորականներն են դա արել այն էլ Քրիստոսի գերեզմանի դիմաց:


Իսկ իմ կարծիքով դու չես կարդացել, Մոնկի գրածը կամ էլ դու սրա կողմնակիցն ես
«կամ հանձնվել, հավաքել իրերն ու ցրվել տներով:»
Բախտներս բերել ա, որ այնտեղ տենց չեն մտածում  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

Ախր ոնց լռես, երբ տեսնում ես, թե հեզություն, խոնարհություն ու հանդուրժողականություն քարոզողները ոնց էն իրար... բոքսում:

----------


## Monk

> Դե դու չես մեղադրում բայց արդյոք Քրիստոսը չի՞ մեղադրի:
> Իմ կարծիքով խայտառակություն էր,քանի որ հգեևորականներն են դա արել այն էլ Քրիստոսի գերեզմանի դիմաց:


Չեմ կարծում, թե ես Քրիստոսից ավելի ներողամիտ եմ:
Իսկ որ կատարվածը խայտառակություն է, դա ես արդեն մի քանի անգամ ասել եմ իմ հիմնական գրառման մեջ: Եթե այն կարդացել եք և կարող եք այլ ելք առաջարկել` խայտառակությունից խուսափելու համար, ապա խնդրեմ:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Ախր ոնց լռես, երբ տեսնում ես, թե հեզություն, խոնարհություն ու հանդուրժողականություն քարոզողները ոնց էն իրար... բոքսում:


Ճիշտ են անում, մի հարց ուղիղ հարց եմ տալիես եթե, են ժամանակ ուրիշ ա ու նման այլ բառերով պատասխանները չեմ ընդունելու…
«Ճիշտ են արել այն հոգևորականները, որոնք Սարդարապատի ճկ.-ում զորքին հավասար թուրքերին «բոքսել են» »
Այո կամ ոչ միայն այս պատասխանի  :Smile:

----------


## Monk

> Ախր ոնց լռես, երբ տեսնում ես, թե հեզություն, խոնարհություն ու հանդուրժողականություն քարոզողները ոնց էն իրար... բոքսում:


Մենք մեր ազգի մեջ իրար նկատմամբ դեռ հեզություն, խոնարհություն ու հանդուրժողականություն սովորենք, հետո կմտածենք, թե ինչքանով է դա արդյունավետ ուրիշների հետ մեր հարաբերությունները կառուցելիս: Կարծում եմ մենք օտարների նկատմամբ  լավ էլ չափից դուրս հեզ ենք, խոնարհ ու հանդուրժող: Ցավոք սրտի չափից դուրս:

----------


## Lion

> Չեմ կարծում, թե ես Քրիստոսից ավելի ներողամիտ եմ:
> Իսկ որ կատարվածը խայտառակություն է, դա ես արդեն մի քանի անգամ ասել եմ իմ հիմնական գրառման մեջ: Եթե այն կարդացել եք և կարող եք այլ ելք առաջարկել` խայտառակությունից խուսափելու համար, ապա խնդրեմ:


 Փորձեմ: Վեհափառը և ՀՀ Նախագահը կապվում են հույների հոգևոր գլխավորի և Հունաստանի նախագահի հետ, հանդիպում են կլոր սեղանի շուրջը և ողջամիտ բանակցություններով լուծում են պրոբլեմը: Լուծվեց, լավ, չլուծվեց...

 Լուրջ եմ ասում, եթե հույները մեր ողջամիտ առաջարկները չեն ընդունում, ապա Երուսաղեմի հայոց պատրարքարան ենք գործուղում մարտեր առանց կանոնների ոճով լավ պարապած տղերք ու էդ հույների քթերն այնքան ենք ջարդում, մինչև խելքի գան :Angry2:

----------


## Gayl

> Չեմ կարծում, թե ես Քրիստոսից ավելի ներողամիտ եմ:
> Իսկ որ կատարվածը խայտառակություն է, դա ես արդեն մի քանի անգամ ասել եմ իմ հիմնական գրառման մեջ: Եթե այն կարդացել եք և կարող եք այլ ելք առաջարկել` խայտառակությունից խուսափելու համար, ապա խնդրեմ:


Խոսքը ներողամտությանը չի վերաբերվում,դե եթե մեղք չեմ գործել ուրեմն կարիք չկա ներողամտություն հայցել Քրիստոսից:
Ինքս չեմ էլ մտածել թե ուրիշ ինչ կարելի է անել բայց դժվար թե միակ ելքը ծեծկռտուկ սարքելը լինի,հոգևորականին վայել արարք չի:

----------


## Monk

> Փորձեմ: Վեհափառը և ՀՀ Նախագահը կապվում են հույների հոգևոր գլխավորի և Հունաստանի նախագահի հետ, հանդիպում են կլոր սեղանի շուրջը և ողջամիտ բանակցություններով լուծում են պրոբլեմը: Լուծվեց, լավ, չլուծվեց...
> 
>  Լուրջ եմ ասում, եթե հույները մեր ողջամիտ առաջարկները չեն ընդունում, ապա Երուսաղեմի հայոց պատրարքարան ենք գործուղում մարտեր առանց կանոնների ոճով լավ պարապած տղերք ու էդ հույների քթերն այնքան ենք ջարդում, մինչև խելքի գան


Ոչ Վեհափառը, ոչ Կ. Պոլսի Տիեզերական Պատրիարքը, ոչ էլ Հռոմի Պապը չեն կարող միջամտել Երուսաղեմի ներքին խնդիրներին, չնայած Ստատուս քվոյի հանձնախումբը կազմված է Հայ Առաքելական, Հույն Ուղղափառ և Կաթոլիկ Եկեղեցիների ներկայացուցիչներից: Այդպիսին է Երուսաղեմի հոգևոր համայնքների ավանդույթը: Երեք պատրաիրքներն էլ կոնկրետ այս հարցում անկախ են:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է նախագահին, ապա ուղղակի ստիպված եմ արձանագրել փաստը, որ թե մեր պետությունը, թե մեր հասարակության տարբեր շերտերը, որևէ գործուն միջամտություն չեն կատարել առ այսօր: Ամբողջ խնդիրը թողնված է մի խումբ վանականների վրա, որոնք էլ անում են իրենց հնարավորության սահմաններում ամեն ինչ` հայ ժողովրդի համար պահպանելու այդ սրբավայրերն ու բացառիկ իրավունքները:

----------


## Lion

Լավ, թող մեր Երուսաղեմի պատրիարքն ու նախագահը գնան, հա... Չնայած մալադեց իրանց, որ պահում են մեր սուրբ վայրերը: Ուղղակի համոզված չեմ,որ խաղաղ լուծման ուղաիները սպառված են :Think:

----------


## Monk

> Լավ, թող մեր Երուսաղեմի պատրիարքն ու նախագահը գնան, հա... Չնայած մալադեց իրանց, որ պահում են մեր սուրբ վայրերը: Ուղղակի համոզված չեմ,որ խաղաղ լուծման ուղաիները սպառված են


Պատրիարքարանը,  Մայր Աթոռն ու մեր եկեղեցական տարբեր կառույցները բազմաթիվ անգամներ, այն էլ շատ վաղուց, հնարավոր բոլոր հարթույուններով փորձել են վերջ դնել այդ ամենին: Ինչքան էլ որ ցավալի է, ստիպված ենք արձանագրել, որ առայժմ միակ էֆֆեկտիվ միջոցը եղել է դանակը ոսկորին հասցնելու հետևանք ֆիզիկական ուժով ուղղակի դուրս շպրտելը:

----------


## Lion

> Պատրիարքարանը,  Մայր Աթոռն ու մեր եկեղեցական տարբեր կառույցները բազմաթիվ անգամներ, այն էլ շատ վաղուց, հնարավոր բոլոր հարթույուններով փորձել են վերջ դնել այդ ամենին: Ինչքան էլ որ ցավալի է, ստիպված ենք արձանագրել, որ առայժմ միակ էֆֆեկտիվ միջոցը եղել է դանակը ոսկորին հասցնելու հետևանք ֆիզիկական ուժով ուղղակի դուրս շպրտելը:


 Կասկածում եմ... Ամեն դեպքում պարապած տղերքին ուղարկել արժե :Think:

----------


## Monk

> Կասկածում եմ... Ամեն դեպքում պարապած տղերքին ուղարկել արժե


Եթե կասկածում եք, սկսեք ուսումնասիրել կոնկրետ խնդրո առարկայի պատմությունը: Իսկ այ որ մի անգամ էլ գնաք Երուսաղեմ ու կացությանը տեղում ծանոթանաք, վստահաբար Ձեր կասկածները կփարատվեն: Վախենամ սկսեք ասել, որ մի բան էլ դեռ շատ մեղմ ենք վերաբերում: Իսկ միայն պարապած տղերքով հարց չի լուծվի: Համազգային մոտեցում է պետք խնդրին: Մահմեդականները սարսափելի աղմուկ բարձրացրեցին Մուհամմեդի ծաղրանկարները եվրոպական մամուլում տպելու համար, իսկ այստեղ անհամեմատ լուրջ խնդիր կա, իսկ հասարակությունը կարծես թքած ունի: Լավագույն դեպքում սկսում են <ղժժալ> կամ <քլնգել> (հազար ներողություն ոչ գրական բառերի համար): Նույնիսկ մեր լրատվամիջոցները հարկ չեն համարում խնդրին կոմպետենտ մոտեցում ցուցաբերել, որ հասարակությունը քիչ թե շատ իրազեկվի իրականությանը, թե ինչ ենք կորցնում: Երուսաղեմի Պատրիարքարանի տված բացատրություններն էլ լավագույն դեպքում մատուցվում են իբրև <երկուստեք մեղադրանքներ>:

----------


## Lion

Հնարավոր է... Ես լինեի նախագահ, հաստատ մի բան կանեի: Իսկ այսպես ես ընդամենը դիտորդ եմ...

----------


## Արիացի

Հարգելի Մոնկ, միայն էս վերջերս եմ իմացել, որ հայերը Երուսաղեմում այդքան մեծ ուժ են ներկայացնում: Գիտեի, որ հայեր կան, բայց էս վերջերս մի հոդված կարդացի Երուսաղեմի հայերի մասին ու միանգամից պատկերացումներս փոխվեց: Մեջս ցանկություն ա առաջացել մի անգամ այցելել անպայման Երուսաղեմ և շրջագայել ամբողջ հայկական թաղամասում: Հուսով եմ մի օր կիրականանա:
Ինչ վերաբերում ա բախումներին, ապա քո գրածները կարդալուց հետո հասկացա, որ ճիշտ են վարվում մեր տղաները: Ազգային արժեքները ամենաառաջինը պետք է պահպանվեն: Ճիշտ է, ես հավատացյալ չեմ, բայց հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին ու նրա արժեքները հարգում եմ: Եվ համամիտ եմ, որ այս հարցին պետք է պետական մակարդակի աջակցություն ցուցաբերվի, որովհետև վանականները իհարկե միշտ էլ կպաշտպանեն ու հարկ եղած դեպքում ում պետք ա, մռթին կհասցնեն ու հետն էլ <Մենք քաջ տոհմի զավակներն ենք> կերգեն (հալալա), բայց եթե պետությունը չմիջամտի, վաղ թե ուշ նրանք էլ կհոգնեն:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Հնարավոր է... Ես լինեի նախագահ, հաստատ մի բան կանեի: Իսկ այսպես ես ընդամենը դիտորդ եմ...


Դու հիմա պատմաբան ես. ե և եթե խնդիրը իրոք քեզ հետաքրքրում է ապա ուսումնասիրի այն, և ներկայացրու հանրությանը դա կլինի քո ներդրումը խնդրի հաջող լուծմանը  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> dvgray ջան, նախ ասեմ, որ ես Տեր Հայր չեմ, այլ սարկավագ: Տեր Հայր-ով քահանաներին են դիմում: 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է Ձեր հարցին. կախված է այն բանից, թե ինչ հարց է քննարկվում: Կոնկրետ այս թեմայի հարցում ես լրիվ անկախ եմ:


Կարծում եմ, որ սա այն հարցերից  է, որ անկախ հանդես գալը այնքան էլ ճիշտ չի:
…
Իսկ երջանկահիշատակ Վազենե Ա-ի կաթողիկոսության օրոք այսպիսի դեպքեր հայերի ու հույների միջև գրանցվու՞մ էր: 
…
ինչքան հեշտ է խաղալ մարդկանց ազգային ու կրոնական զգացմունքների վրա, ու ամենախաղաղասեր Քրիստոսի հետնորդներին դարձնել "զինվորներ"… սա ուղակի մի փոքրիկ դիտարկում է:
…

----------


## Lion

> Դու հիմա պատմաբան ես. ե և եթե խնդիրը իրոք քեզ հետաքրքրում է ապա ուսումնասիրի այն, և ներկայացրու հանրությանը դա կլինի քո ներդրումը խնդրի հաջող լուծմանը


Ես հիմա այլ ոլորտում եմ, բայց առիթի դեպքում` անպայման:

----------


## Monk

> Կարծում եմ, որ սա այն հարցերից  է, որ անկախ հանդես գալը այնքան էլ ճիշտ չի:


Ինչու? :Xeloq: 



> Իսկ երջանկահիշատակ Վազենե Ա-ի կաթողիկոսության օրոք այսպիսի դեպքեր հայերի ու հույների միջև գրանցվու՞մ էր:


Այդպիսի դեպքեր հայերի ու հույների միջև գրանցվում են արդեն մի քանի հարյուրամյակ: Պարզապես ժամանակ առ ժամանակ դրանք ավելի հաճախակի են դառնում կամ միառժամանակ դադարում: Վազգեն Վեհափառի ժամանակ ևս, եթե հիշողությունս չի դավաճանում, նման դեպքեր գրանցվել են, միայն թե դրանք Վազգեն Վեհափառի հետ կապ ունեն այնքանով, ինչքանով նրա գահակալության տարիներին պատմության մեջ տեղի ունեցող այլ իրադարձություններ:



> ինչքան հեշտ է խաղալ մարդկանց ազգային ու կրոնական զգացմունքների վրա, ու ամենախաղաղասեր Քրիստոսի հետնորդներին դարձնել "զինվորներ"… սա ուղակի մի փոքրիկ դիտարկում է:


Ներողություն, բայց վստահ չեմ, որ ճիշտ եմ հասկանում այս դիտարկումը: Մի փոքր ավելի չեիք հստակեցնի?

----------


## dvgray

Հարգարժան Մոնկ



> Ինչու?


Որովհետև դուք ինքներտ եք սահմանել այս միջադեպը որպես հայ եկեղեցու համար բացառիկ կարևորության: Մի Տեր-Հայր օրինակ մեկնաբանելով հասավ մինչև այն կետերին, որտեղ հույներին համարեց թամբալ և անկարող ազգ: Սա ես չէմ համարում եկեղեցու հետ կապ ունեցող մի կարծիք: Ավելի շուտ սա մի մասնավոր անձի, որը կրոնավոր է, կարծիք է: Սա մեջբերեցի, նկարագրելու համար միասնական կարծիքի կարևորությունը:



> Այդպիսի դեպքեր հայերի ու հույների միջև գրանցվում են արդեն մի քանի հարյուրամյակ: Պարզապես ժամանակ առ ժամանակ դրանք ավելի հաճախակի են դառնում կամ միառժամանակ դադարում: Վազգեն Վեհափառի ժամանակ ևս, եթե հիշողությունս չի դավաճանում, նման դեպքեր գրանցվել են, միայն թե դրանք Վազգեն Վեհափառի հետ կապ ունեն այնքանով, ինչքանով նրա գահակալության տարիներին պատմության մեջ տեղի ունեցող այլ իրադարձություններ:


Հարցիս ծագման պատճառը՝ տոտալիտար սովետի տարիներին արտաքին աշխարհից համընդհանուր ինֆորմացիոն սովն էր մի կողմից, և եկեղեցու մասին լիքը բամբասանքներ ու կեղտոտ պատմությունների տարածումն էր մյուս կողմից: Հիշում եմ անգամ այն, որ տարածում էիր ստոր լուրեր այն մասին, որ Վազգեն Վեհափառը ԿԳԲ-ական է…  ու ինչպես  սովետը չէր օգտագործի այսպիսի մի փաստը, հայ եղեկեցուն կպնելու ու վատաբանելու համար:



> Ներողություն, բայց վստահ չեմ, որ ճիշտ եմ հասկանում այս դիտարկումը: Մի փոքր ավելի չեիք հստակեցնի?


ես ինքս այսպիսի բաները համարում եմ շինծու, արհեստական, արհեստածին: Ու սրանք համարում  եմ որ Աստծու, Հիսուս Քրիստոսի և իր պատվիրանների հետ եզրեր չունեցող բաներ են: Ինչպես միջին դարերում կաթոլիկ եկեղեցու բարբարոսական բազմաթիվ գործողությունները: Փառք Աստծու, Հայ Առաքելականը մեծամասամբ հեռու է մնացել վայարագություններից: Ու դա մեր Եկեղեցուն մեծ պատիվ է բերում դարեր շարունակ:
պետք է աշխատել հեռու մնալ ձեռակռվից, ու ընդհանրապես կռվից սրանից հետո ևս: Մեր Եկեղեցին խելամիտ է եղել միշտ: Այսինքն խելքով է հաղթել միշտ: Դրանում ես վստահ եմ: ՈՒ վստահ եմ նրա մտավոր կարողություւների վրա այժմ ևս: 
…
ոնց ասեմ…
*Եկեղեցին մեր ազգի վերջին գիծն է: Մեր Ստալինգրադը…*  Սա կարծես գիտակցում ենք ամբողջ ազգով

----------


## Mamlo divan

> Բա երեկ շանթով Արտյոմ Երկանյանը մի բան ասեց խնդալուց մեռել էի: Ասում ա սուրբ ծննդին պատրաստվելիս, հույները իրենց տարածքը մաքրելու ժամանակ հայերի տարածքի որոշ մասն էլ են մաքրել, հայերն էլ կռիվ են սարքել, պատճառաբանելով, որ նրանք մաքրում են հայկական տարածքը:
> Դե այ հայեր ջան, մաքրում են մաքրեն: Եթե ուզում են ձեզ ծառայել խի չեք թողնում: Թող հլա մի երկուսին էլ բերեն մեր ստեղի եկեղեցիներն էլ մաքրեն ինչ վատա?



Հույները կամ հայերը եկեղեցական տարածքները մաքրություն անելու ժամանակ, եթե միմյանց տարծքն են մաքորում կամ սրբում, ուրեմն մյուս տարի կհայտարարեն, որ դա արդեն իրենց տարածքն է, քանի որ իրենք են այն անցյալ տարի մաքրել: Այսինքն, դա ստացվում է տարածքի զավթում: Այդ իսկ պատճառով հայերը հույներին դա անել թույլ չեն տալիս:
Աղոթաբար` Տեր Մխիթար քահանա Ալոյան:

----------


## Mamlo divan

*Այս թեմայի շուրջ բազմաթիվ հարցեր և նամակներ է ստանում նաև Արարատյան Հայրապետական թեմի Մամլո դիվանը www.qahana.am կայքի միջոցով: Ձեզ ենք տրամադրում Տեր Մխիթար քահանա Ալոյանի և Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյանի կողմից մի քանի պատասխաններ: Ի դեպ, Տեր Մխիթար քահանան օրերս է վերադարձել Երուսաղեմից, ուր նա այդ դեպքերի անմիջական մասնակիցն է եղել:* 


_Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան_
Այո, խայտառակ իրավիճակ ստեղծեց հույն հոգևորականների խումբը  Հարության տաճարում, սակայն գիտե՞ք արդյոք դրդապատճառները այս իրողության, որ անմիջապես փորձում եք դատափետել հայ հոգևորականին և անգամ ցանկություն հայտնում նրանց պատժված տեսնելու: Իսկ ես կպարգևատրեի նրանց. Այո’: Նրանք իրենց արյան գնով են պահպանում բոլոր այն տարածքները և ժառանգությունը, որ ունի հայ եկեղեցին Երուսաղեմում: Ես ձեզ բացատրեմ ինչ է տեղի ունեցել, որպեսզի հասկանաք և այլոց էլ բացատրեք: Հնուց  ի վեր Սուրբ Հարության տաճարը տարածքային առումով ընդհանուր է եղել և յուրաքանչյուր եկեղեցի` հույն, կաթոլիկ, թե հայ առաքելական մշտապես կատարել են իրենց արարողությունները որոշակի և հստակ հերթականությամբ: Ամեն մեկը հարգել է մյուսի իրավունքը և աշխատել է չխախտել: Հստակ պայմանավորվածություն կա, որ եթե մի եկեղեցի Քրիստոսի գերեզմանում արարողություն է կատարում, մյուսը պետք  սպասի արարողության ավարտին: Եվ այս անգամ էլ հայ հոգևորականների կողմից մատուցվող արարողության ժամանակ հույները ուզում էին խանգարել` փորձելով մտնել գերեզման: Եվ այստեղից էլ եկավ այս ամենը: Հասկանո՞ւմ եք հարգելիներս, Երուսաղեմում եթե մեկ անգամ տեղի տաս, ապա այլևս մյուս անգամ դու կորցնում ես իրավունքներդ: Եւ երկրորդը, ձեզ տարօրինակ չթվաց, որ հերթական մի հայկական եկեղեցական տոնակատարության ժամանակ ներկա էին և միջազգային հեռուստաընկերություններ և զինված ոստիկաններ: ՆՄԱՆ ԲԱՆ ԼԻՆՈՒՄ Է ՄԻԱՅՆ Զատկական  և Ծննդյան տոների ժամանակ: Հասկանո՞ւմ եք, սա ՄՇԱԿՎԱԾ ՍԱԴՐԱՆՔ ԷՐ, և ձեր նման շատ միամիտներ տրվեցիք այդ սադրանքին. Իսկ դուք առանց խորամուխ լինելու այս հարցերին,  սկսում ես հայ հոգևորականին դատապարտել, այն բանի համար, որ նա անձնվիրաբար պայքարում է իր ժողովրդին ու եկեղեցուն հասանելիք կարգ ու կանոնը ամուր պահել: Իսկ դուք, ինքներդ քեզ հարց տվել եք, թե ինչպե՞ս եք պայքարում ձեր եկեղեցու արժեհամակարգի համար: Ձեր երկիրը պառակտվում է հրեական ծագում ունեցող և վխտացող աղանդավորներից, դուք ի՞նչ ես անում նրանց դեմ պայքարում, եթե անգամ գտնվում եք հեռավոր վայրերում, թե նորից այս անգամ էլ կփորձես բարձր ամբիոններից վրդովված բացականչել,- Այս ինչ խայտառակություն է, նրանք միայն քարոզում են: Սխալ մտածելակերպ է ձևավորվում, հարգելիներս:
Սա է իրականությունը. Խոնարհ ենք, հեզ ենք, սակայն, անարդարության դեմ անհանդուրժող ենք. Հիշեք, թե ինչ արեց Քրիստոս տաճարում.- առևտրականներին, տաճարը պղծողներին ծեծելով դուրս հանեց:
Գնացեք և մտորեք, և հուսով եմ կհասկանաք, որ քրիստոնեությունը ոչ միայն հեզություն և խոնարհություն է պահանջում, այլև անվախ սիրտ ու պայքարող հոգի: Ես հետևյալ ռազմավարության կողմնակիցն եմ` չդապարտել նրանց, ովքեր ավելիի են հասել քան ես, և ավելին են կատարում քան ես: Այսօր և այս պահին, մենք մեր աղոթքներով պետք է զորավիգ դառնանք մեր վանականներին, այլ ոչ թե քննադատողներ ու դատափետողներ լինենք:


_Տեր Մխիթար քահանա Ալոյան_

Դուք, ծանոթ լինելով առաջին և երրորդ այտերի պատմությանը, այնուամենայնիվ Ձեզ հայտնի չէ այդ իմաստուն խոսքի ճիշտ մեկնությունը: Մեր Տերն ասում է, որ եթե թշնամիդ հզոր է և ապտակում է քեզ, որպեսզի ավելի մեծ վնասներ չկրես, դարձրու նաև երկրորդ այտը: Եւ չարյաց փոքրագույնով ազատվիր ոսոխիցդ: Սա խորագիտություն է, և ոչ թե ոչխարի կարգավիճակ: Նույնիսկ մորթվող գառը անհույս, բայց վերջին դիմադրությունը ցուցաբերում է ոճրագործին: Իսկ մենք Երուսաղեմում միշտ զողասեղանին մորթվող գառան կարգավիճակում ենք: Եւ հետաքրքրիր է, ով ամաչկոտ հայ մարդ, ինչո՞ւ չես ընդվզում, երբ այնտեղ գրեթե ամեն օր թքում են հայ հոգևորականի վրա: Գուցե խորհուրդ տաք սա էլ հադուրժել և թքոտված պտտվել հասարակության մեջ` ցույց տալու համար, թե ինչքան <<խոնարհ ենք>>: Եւ արդյո՞ք Դուք հպարտություն կզգայիք թքապատ Ձեր հոգևորականով: 
Ես նոր եմ վերադարձել եմ Երսուսաեմից, մասնակցել այդ կռիվներին և աշխարհին հեռուստաընկերությունները ներկայացրել են այն կադրերը, որտեղ հայ ժառանգավորներն են կռվում հույների հետ: Բայց չեն ցույց տալիս այն կադրերը, ուր որ հայ վարդապետներին և պատանի հայ ուսանողներին գետնին տապալած ոտնակոխ էին անում ոստիկանները և զինվորները:
Արդյո՞ք Դուք արցախյան պատերազմի մասնակից հոգևորականներով երբևէ հպարտացել եք կամ գիտե՞ք նրանց մասին: Գուցե այնտեղ էլ կքքննադատեիք հայ հոգևորականներին, ով պաշտպանում էր հայող հողերը և հայ ընտանիքները: Իսկ ինձ մոտ զարմանք և մեղմ ասած մեծ հիասթափություն կա, որ հայ մարդը քննադատում է իր մնայուն արժեքները և իր նախանձախնդիր զինվորներին: Ցույց տվեք ինձ մի ազգ, որն այդքան շատ քննադատում  և մեղադրում է իր պետությանը, իր եկեղեցուն և նսեմացնում է իր հոգևոր արժեքները: Ուրիշներն իրենց սխալները որպես ճշմարտություն են ներկայացնում, մենք մեր ճշմարտությունն ու արդար պայքարը, քննադատում ենք` նսեմացնելով արժեքները: Եթե մենք մեր երկրորդ այտը դեմ տանք, ուրեմն մենք կկորցնենք համաշխարհային քրիստոնեության մեջ ռազմավարական այն կարևորագույն արժեքները և հողատարածքները, որոնք ունի Հայ եկեղեցին հայ ժողովրդի հետ միասին: Նույնսիկ ամոթ զգացող և անտեղյակ հայ ժողովրդի ներկայացուցիչների հետ: Մենք մեր արժեքները պետք է պահենք արյան գնով: Պողոս առաքյալն ասում է, <<Դուք Տիրոջ արյունով եք գնված>>: Այսինքն տրված գինը մեր Տեր Հիսուսի արյունն է: Եւ մեր Տիրոջ արյունով գնվեց մեր հոգին` հավիտենական կայքնին արժանացնելու նպատակով: Ուրեմն մնայուն, հարատև, ազային, կրոնական, ճարտարապետական և հայոց պարզ հողը հայ մարդու արյունով է գնվել` ի ժառանգություն ապագա սերունդներին: Եւ արյունով էլ դա պիտի պաշտպանվի, եթե անհրաժեշտություն կա:  


_Տեր Մխիթար քահանա Ալոյան_

Դուք պայքարի, կռվի, վեճի ժամանակ, կթողնե՞ք ձեր ընկերոջը գերության մեջ: Մեր պատանիները, երիտասարդները ոստիկանների վրա հարձակվում են միմիայն մեկ պատճառով. իրենց անմեղ կալանավորվող վարդապետների և ուսանող ընկերներին ազատելու նպատակով: Դա ընկերասիրության ամենավառ, թասիբ-նամուսի բարձրագույն դրսևորումն է: Այնպես որ բավական է քննադատեք: Ենթադրեք, որ գերության մեջ եք հայտնվել: Եւ ձեր ընկերները ձեզ թողած փախչում են: Դուք ազատվելուց հետո նրանց հետ կխոսե՞ք: Դուք այլևս նրանց ընկեր կհամարե՞ք: Իսկ նրանք ապրում են նույն հարկի տակ, ճաշում են նույն սեղանի շուրջ և նման են մի բազմազավակ ընտանիքի: Եւ նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրն ինչ անում է, իր համար է անում: Քանի որ նրանք բոլորը մեկ են այս կարևոր հարցերում:

----------

